# Anyone running a Shrimp Trawl from a bay boat for personal use?



## Poon Chaser

Is it even possible? been looking at trawls to get some table shrimp when I can and there are many different sizes from 8' up to 16' or so.

Please educate a brother on whats up.

PM's are good if ya'll dont want to give away secrets but i am serious about it and i think its very doable.

Thanks!!!

\m/


----------



## DWC05

I'd love to get some info on this also. I recently acquired a brand new net from my father in law who passed. Never got te opportunity to go with him so I have no idea how to set it up and operate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken

*Shrimps....*

Have a friend on my old dock that had Hillmans build him a 20' net for his 18' runabout o/b...think that's the legal limit for personal use....his first couple trips were slow...I mentioned potlicking the shrimpers lol....now he catches the heck out of them, especially this time of year with all the white shrimp in the bays....like anything else, trial and error.


----------



## EndTuition

Done it a few times, it's rough on your boat ! 
Fun way to spend the day, but you will need a buddy unless your a stud.


----------



## Poon Chaser

I know nothing about this at all. do you need any extra stuff on the boat or can you just pull it off cleats or from the back of the boat? from the videos its looks like you can just tie the trawl of on the cleats and go.

I would imagine the sea gull turds would be an issue


----------



## Poon Chaser

DWC05 said:


> I'd love to get some info on this also. I recently acquired a brand new net from my father in law who passed. Never got te opportunity to go with him so I have no idea how to set it up and operate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats size? where you at? I will go with ya if you want to try and figure it out.


----------



## Bozo

I've had the net and tried it 10 years ago or so, even bought the tag for it this year in anticipation of giving it a go again. Gumption has gotten in my way every time I've thought about it though. Hard work and harder work cleaning the mud out of the boat afterward for a dozen or so shrimp. Forrest Gump had better luck shrimping before he hit it big after the storm than I ever did.


----------



## Trouthunter

I used to do it and it's a bit of work. But you can sure get a bunch of shrimp and you'll sure get a bunch of trash lol.

Here's TP&W's rules.

*Individual Bait-shrimp Trawl*


Only 1 trawl per boat is allowed.
Must have an individual bait-shrimp trawl tag in one's possession while trawling.
Must not be greater than 20 feet in width between the doors.
Mesh size must not be smaller than 8-3/4 inches over a consecutive series of 5 stretched meshes.
Boards must not be larger than 450 square inches each.


----------



## DWC05

I'm in Dickinson. Not sure of size but it does have boards and a tag. Need to check exp on it. I've got a 22ft Kenner with a t-top so I have some cover from the gulls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRunner

We trawled in Trinity Bay regularly while I was growing up in the 60's. In the 80's, my dad looked into it again and didn't feel it worth going because of some of the regulations.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I wanna be on the SCB the first time you drag the muddy net up over the side! :mpd:


----------



## Poon Chaser

Trouthunter said:


> I used to do it and it's a bit of work. But you can sure get a bunch of shrimp and you'll sure get a bunch of trash lol.
> 
> Here's TP&W's rules.
> 
> *Individual Bait-shrimp Trawl*
> 
> 
> Only 1 trawl per boat is allowed.
> Must have an individual bait-shrimp trawl tag in one's possession while trawling.
> Must not be greater than 20 feet in width between the doors.
> Mesh size must not be smaller than 8-3/4 inches over a consecutive series of 5 stretched meshes.
> Boards must not be larger than 450 square inches each.


The videos i have seen show about 5-1 ratio of craoker to shrimp. plus crabs, jellies and other trash. Just something else to do. Would be fun at have a massive shrimp boil of shrimp i caught.

thanks


----------



## Poon Chaser

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I wanna be on the SCB the first time you drag the muddy net up over the side! :mpd:


haha... true dat. I would use the duck boat


----------



## Poon Chaser

DWC05 said:


> I'm in Dickinson. Not sure of size but it does have boards and a tag. Need to check exp on it. I've got a 22ft Kenner with a t-top so I have some cover from the gulls.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool... New trawl tag is 37.00. lets go when the season opens 5/15. i will cover the cost of the trip.


----------



## FREON

**** chaser said:


> Cool... New trawl tag is 37.00. lets go when the season opens 5/15. i will cover the cost of the trip.


If you did up a female deckhand with yellow shrimper boots to join us, I am in!!!!


----------



## Poon Chaser

FREON said:


> If you did up a female deckhand with yellow shrimper boots to join us, I am in!!!!


Lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishanywhere

I did this a lot with my dad when I was younger. It's a lot of work, your boat will get beyond dirty and we always struggled to catch much more than 10-20 lbs. You catch 5x as much **** to cull out as you do shrimp. Beware of the stingrays.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

****, I've tried it a few times with a buddy of mine years ago. One big drag through a hard head school and it'll make you not want to do that stuff again, lol. It's terror on a boat and sure can burn some fuel up .


----------



## Jerry-rigged

**** chaser said:


> I know nothing about this at all. do you need any extra stuff on the boat or can you just pull it off cleats or from the back of the boat? from the videos its looks like you can just tie the trawl of on the cleats and go.
> 
> I would imagine the sea gull turds would be an issue


You have to set up a tow bridle, same as you would to pull a skier or toober.

My Dad pulled shrimp nets in Chocolate Bay for personal use when I was little - too little to go with him. He use a 16' john with a 50hp merc. He also built a plywood and 2x4 culling deck that fitted over the front deck, so all the cull didn't end up in the bottom of the boat. My brother had enough fun with Dad that when my Bro turned 16 he took a summer job as a deckhand for my uncle that was a bay shrimper out of POC, for 2 summers in a row.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Used to do this a lot when I had my big boat. There's some things you can do to make it easier. Thread a third line about 3 feet in front of the end of the sack around the circumference of the net mesh like a lassoo so it self tightens and closes off the top of the sack when you pull it tight. When dragging, that line stays slack so it does not close off the throat of the net. make your drags short, 20 minutes or so so you can put the bycatch back alive. When youre ready to pull up, you first pull that choker line on the net throat tight to close the net throat while the boat is still moving forward, then move the portside towline over to the starboard side and tie it off, put the boat into a wide right hand circle and pull both tow lines in until the otter boards are right behind the boat. While you're pulling the towlines in, you also pull in the choker line keeping the net throat closed. Now, don't pull the otter boards up, leave them down and running behind the boat in that broad circle patter, but pull in the choker line and the sack of the net. Pull the quick release knot you tied on the end of the sack to open the sack. Rather than dump it on the deck, dump it in a big cooler or one of those big plastic water tubs. Tie the sack end back off, pull the net open where the choker line had the net closed, slack the choker line and feed the sack end back into the water until it is running back behind the otter boards. Straighten out the boat's course, move the port towline from the starboard side back pover to the port side, and feed out the towlines and choker line and start pulling again. While doing this you must feed the choker line so it's slack, but don't get a big belly in that line or the force of towing it through the water will pull it tight and close off the net throat. Have fun....doing it this way makes for a lot cleaner boat as you cand slosh the sack in the bay before you pull it over the side to get rid of any muck, and the muddy otter doors stay on the bay bottom until you are ready to go home.


----------



## Pasadena1944

I have a ten foot net in my attic if rats and and tree rats haven't chewed it up or my wife didn't give it away without telling me.. It was fun doing it but my boat and motor were to small for it, but I still had fun when I did it... It's just like deer hunting, you see a deer that you can take and you may not.... The shrimp may be there or they may not be....


----------



## Pasadena1944

A ten foot net is bigger than I thought it was when I bought it....


----------



## Instigator

Pocketfisherman has it down pat. Follow that plan and you will have a lot better time and hours less clean up. I pulled trawls this size for research enough times to know better but when my kids were in high school I bought a sport trawl. We had fun with it then but now they are gone from home and so is my boat. I still have the net though so if one of you guys wants to get into this I could be persuaded pretty easily to let it go.


----------



## Poon Chaser

Pocketfisherman said:


> Used to do this a lot when I had my big boat. There's some things you can do to make it easier. Thread a third line about 3 feet in front of the end of the sack around the circumference of the net mesh like a lassoo so it self tightens and closes off the top of the sack when you pull it tight. When dragging, that line stays slack so it does not close off the throat of the net. make your drags short, 20 minutes or so so you can put the bycatch back alive. When youre ready to pull up, you first pull that choker line on the net throat tight to close the net throat while the boat is still moving forward, then move the portside towline over to the starboard side and tie it off, put the boat into a wide right hand circle and pull both tow lines in until the otter boards are right behind the boat. While you're pulling the towlines in, you also pull in the choker line keeping the net throat closed. Now, don't pull the otter boards up, leave them down and running behind the boat in that broad circle patter, but pull in the choker line and the sack of the net. Pull the quick release knot you tied on the end of the sack to open the sack. Rather than dump it on the deck, dump it in a big cooler or one of those big plastic water tubs. Tie the sack end back off, pull the net open where the choker line had the net closed, slack the choker line and feed the sack end back into the water until it is running back behind the otter boards. Straighten out the boat's course, move the port towline from the starboard side back pover to the port side, and feed out the towlines and choker line and start pulling again. While doing this you must feed the choker line so it's slack, but don't get a big belly in that line or the force of towing it through the water will pull it tight and close off the net throat. Have fun....doing it this way makes for a lot cleaner boat as you cand slosh the sack in the bay before you pull it over the side to get rid of any muck, and the muddy otter doors stay on the bay bottom until you are ready to go home.


Thanks bud!!! This is good stuff. From what I have been able to glean from other forums and videos... this is how you do with 2 guys in a smaller boat.

I really want to give it a go.


----------



## Jeff SATX

I don't care what anyone says, when I'm rich I'm going to be a shrimper on the weekend and fish on the weekdays. I think it'd be fun as ****!


----------



## [email protected]

Well here's my take on sport trawling-

First off, if you're going to be legal, the mesh size as specified in the regulations works against you...it's a good deal larger than the commercial shrimpers use.

Second, sport trawl regs allow a net up to 20' opening, but they restrict you to 450 square inch doors, at a speed required to catch shrimp you will be lucky if it will open the width of the boat...the doors open the net and 450 inches is about half what you need to open a 20 footer.

Third, mention has been made to a messy, sweaty, downright nasty job...not only trying to catch them but the cleanup that follows. Those comments need a X10 attached as they're right on the money.

Oh we just had to do it though. Spent about $500 getting everything ready back in about '95. Had a local shrimper help us get started because we pretty much had no clue. Shrimped our hind ends off a half-dozen times. Best we ever did was about three or four pounds. Finally decided to sell the dad-blasted net and buy our shrimp from friends who did it commercially.

EJ


----------



## Bozo

It's hard work yet fun in a rare occasion.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

My cousin has done it a few times and I have also. He has a brand new boat and I bet he doenst even consider the idea. Nasty and rough on your boat. When you get into them good it is awesome but not worh the effort in my opinion. Not bad to drop it for a little bit drag ins oem bait and put it up. Getting enough for consumption and making it worth the while is a different stroy.

Edit; reqd the threads after I responded. They seem to sum it up pretty well. Haha doesnt seem worth it.


----------



## Hooked

Oh, my favorite subject............lol.
We bought a sport trawl from some friends at a boating flea market many years back. The guy even went with us to show us how to work it. Great exercise the few times we tried it. However...........I don't think we EVER caught any shrimp........ 
The net still sits in the plastic container it did the last time we tried it ( at least 10 years ago). 
We have talked about getting the tag this year and taking our grandson out on a run just for fun.

On a side note, we were told we need a 'tickler chain' on the bottom of the net to stir up the shrimp so we catch in the net. Instead, the net acts as the 'tickler' and the shrimp come up behind the net opening. Have no clue if this correct but I did buy a chain for this purpose if/when we ever decide to give it another shot.

YMMV


----------



## Pasadena1944

I went out on a shrimp boat once and the first thing they did was pull a 10 foot net for a few minutes to see if there was any shrimp there. When he pulled it up there was plenty of shrimp in the 10 foot net after that he let out the big net..

He called the 10 foot net a try net to see if it was worth putting out the big net or to move to another area..


----------



## Poon Chaser

[email protected] said:


> Well here's my take on sport trawling-
> 
> First off, if you're going to be legal, the mesh size as specified in the regulations works against you...it's a good deal larger than the commercial shrimpers use.
> 
> Second, sport trawl regs allow a net up to 20' opening, but they restrict you to 450 square inch doors, at a speed required to catch shrimp you will be lucky if it will open the width of the boat...the doors open the net and 450 inches is about half what you need to open a 20 footer.
> 
> Third, mention has been made to a messy, sweaty, downright nasty job...not only trying to catch them but the cleanup that follows. Those comments need a X10 attached as they're right on the money.
> 
> Oh we just had to do it though. Spent about $500 getting everything ready back in about '95. Had a local shrimper help us get started because we pretty much had no clue. Shrimped our hind ends off a half-dozen times. Best we ever did was about three or four pounds. Finally decided to sell the dad-blasted net and buy our shrimp from friends who did it commercially.
> 
> EJ


Good advise. The issue is I can't stop thinking about shrimpin.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasadena1944

Hooked said:


> Oh, my favorite subject............lol.
> We bought a sport trawl from some friends at a boating flea market many years back. The guy even went with us to show us how to work it. Great exercise the few times we tried it. However...........I don't think we EVER caught any shrimp........
> The net still sits in the plastic container it did the last time we tried it ( at least 10 years ago).
> We have talked about getting the tag this year and taking our grandson out on a run just for fun.
> 
> On a side note, we were told we need a 'tickler chain' on the bottom of the net to stir up the shrimp so we catch in the net. Instead, the net acts as the 'tickler' and the shrimp come up behind the net opening. Have no clue if this correct but I did buy a chain for this purpose if/when we ever decide to give it another shot.
> 
> YMMV


it is correct.....it goes in front of the net....


----------



## Bird

I used to have a 15'er and would drag it every so often. It is a lot of work no doubt in between long stints of boredom while fast idling around. We caught a lot of everything other than shrimp. Best haul ever was a bunch of live squid and a few dozen shrimp. I eventually traded it away. Kinda cool to see what all comes up from the net but beyond that, better to just go to the seafood market if you want shrimp that much.


----------



## Poon Chaser

Pasadena1944 said:


> it is correct.....it goes in front of the net....


That's what I'm looking at. What size is that? 12'er?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser

And I can't believe none of yell caught shrimp. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zereaux

When I was in my teens, my dad got a 20ft sportsman net and we'd go shrimping nearly every weekend in season on Sabine Lake. I don't know how he did it, but I don't ever remember coming home with anything less than full ice chests. I remember a pull in front on the old Pleasure Pier where the pocket was so full we couldn't get t in the boat. Drug it into the sailboat marina and beached it. Must have had 300lbs of big white shrimp. Gave away what wouldn't fit in the ice chests. Good times...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fishingcowboy

Means my dad did it in gorda a lot when I was younger we always did well. It is a lot of stress on motor. A extra tickler chain is well worth it a lot of fun and a cool experience. I want to get another net


----------



## Pasadena1944

**** chaser said:


> That's what I'm looking at. What size is that? 12'er?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Looks like around 10 foot....I got the picture off of the web...


----------



## Poon Chaser

Pasadena1944 said:


> Looks like around 10 foot....I got the picture off of the web...


Ok... that's a lot of net still

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasadena1944

**** chaser said:


> Ok... that's a lot of net still
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


looks like the one in my attic....


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

I grew up fishing West Matagorda in the 1970s. I remember when a quart of live shrimp went to $8 my dad got a bait trawl. He used to have one in the 50s and knew what he was doing. 
We caught a lot of seabobs, cabbage heads, jellyfish, croakers, and always some shrimp. Was a lot of work and fun only the first few times. After that it was work. 

We made a few decent hauls but memory serves the bait trawl limit was only a gallon per day, not ice chests full. 

Have fun,
RFA


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Yes, Tickler chain helps, especially with the White Shrimp which get down in the mud.


----------



## Tortuga

Here's where we got ours...Lotsa fun but lotsa work..as has been said. These outfits are complete with tickler chains.

http://www.brunsonnet.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=16


----------



## Poon Chaser

Tortuga said:


> Here's where we got ours...Lotsa fun but lotsa work..as has been said. These outfits are complete with tickler chains.
> 
> http://www.brunsonnet.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=16


That's the site I was looking at. Looks good to me. I am thinking the 12' should be plenty

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## BATWING

Great link Tortuga! Check out the instructions.

http://www.brunsonnet.com/PDFs/trawlingbook.pdf


----------



## JoeFlo

post some pictures if it works out for you guys, id be interested in giving that a try.


----------



## kneekap

Been there; done that. A dirtier mess than I want to deal with anymore. All you need is a boat load of hardheads and crabs
scampering around in the bottom of your boat to make you jump.

Might even catch a few shrimp too. Good luck.


----------



## jblrail

Like the others have said, its a tough job for an individual. Dirty and lots of work for not that much return. Used to run a 14 ft net from a 16 ft Falcon working out of Smiths Point in the 50's. Commercials just got there with bigger nets all week and we got not too much on the weekends. One thing we did to save the side of the boat was to get a big piece of gasket material and cut it to fit the deck then up and over the gunnels and let it hang a little below the waterline. We had a big box with a drain sitting on top of the gasket and dumped the ball into that box. It sure kept the boat cleaner and in better condition. Today, I wouldn't try it but it was sure a great experience at that time in my life. I saw critters that I didn't usually see again in the wild...some I didn't want to see like stingarees and hardheads. We did keep lots of the trash stuff to use in our crab traps. Hard and dirty but it was still fun being out on the bay.

Today, like the other folks said, use a cast net or go to the fish market.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Gumby

Still have my grandfathers net and doors in the garage. 32 years later. We used to shrimp Dickinson Bay in the late 60's and early 70's in a little wooden boat he built in the 50's. He too had a cull box he had made which kept the boat much cleaner. I pulled the net last in Pensacola Bay in 1984 or so. Grandaddy was a much better shrimper than I. As a 10-14 year old kid, it was a great education and wonderful times with him. We used the shrimp for trout bait and ate the rest with what fish we caught. No more than 20 minutes on the trawl, use tongs or some wooden spoons to help cull the bad actors out. He wore gloves too when culling. He also pot licked a bit!!! The tickler chain was a must. I recall hanging up a couple of times on some junk and really getting a lurch out of the boat. Don't do this by yourself. We have most likely bought a ton of shrimp from local shrimpers that lived around Dickinson, Hillmans too. Still want to go again someday. Too much fun!!


----------



## Paul Marx

We had a tickler chain out front and the lead line on ours had rollers on it . The rollers helped keep the net from snagging on stuff . You may also want a power prop for when your doing it .


----------



## P

I took my rollers off, big no no a net full of oysters is hard to get in the boat


----------



## Wado

*Sport Trawl*

This is how you handle one. Cheaper to buy bait but I have it in my blood.


----------



## bumfisherman

Waco could you post some more pictures of your setup and explain how th use it. That looks impressive and all mounted on a bay boat. 
Thanks


----------



## Poon Chaser

bumfisherman said:


> Waco could you post some more pictures of your setup and explain how th use it. That looks impressive and all mounted on a bay boat.
> Thanks


Yea. That looks like the real deal there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wado

*Shrimp rig*

No winch in this setup. The side boom or davit is used only when picking up. All towing is done off of the ski pole in the center, you can see it in the picture. When you are ready to pick up put the motor in neutral, pull the lead ropes over to the davit, place them in the snatch block, and pull the boat by hand back to the net. It helps if you have one person on each lead rope at this point to pull the boards up but I can do it by myself if it's not too rough. I pull the boards up to the block, tie them off on the cleat and put the boat in gear and idle straight ahead to wash the net and straighten it out. Take it out of gear and pull the throat of the net on the boat and get the sack. My boat is low to the water so I just roll it in. I have had to let cabbage heads go but usually I have a ball shooter in my net when they are bad. A couple of my friends have similar setups, one picks his up behind the stern. I will try to get some pictures. This little boom un-pins and removes for trailering or fishing. I have a culling table for dumping the sack on the opposite side of the boat. Keeps the hard heads and crabs where you can handle them. Nothing to it.


----------



## Wado

If you take your mud rollers off you need to put flippers on. Three inch plywood discs that you slip on the lead line. Put a piece of lead on each side to hold it and no more oysters.


----------



## Pasadena1944

25 years ago I wanted to buy me a 25 foot shrimp boat and did find a couple for sale but I didn't have the money and one of them was only $7000.00 booms and all....It was in good shape..So I was going to build one in my back yard but couldn't find any plans for it......Building the boat wouldn't be that hard to do it was boom that I had no idea where to start on it...


----------



## Wado

*Stern Rig*

Pic's of my friends stern rig. A picture of a cannon ball shooter also.


----------



## P

does that go right before the bag ?


----------



## Bozo

Ya'll got me fired up...too windy to fish, so I'm going to give it a go. I had to stretch it out to make sure rats hadn't made swiss cheese out of it.


----------



## Bozo

Pasadena1944 said:


> 25 years ago I wanted to buy me a 25 foot shrimp boat and did find a couple for sale but I didn't have the money and one of them was only $7000.00 booms and all....It was in good shape..So I was going to build one in my back yard but couldn't find any plans for it......Building the boat wouldn't be that hard to do it was boom that I had no idea where to start on it...


The hardest (expensive) part of startinga commercial operation is getting the permit/license.


----------



## Pasadena1944

Bozo said:


> The hardest (expensive) part of startinga commercial operation is getting the permit/license.


Back then it wasn't that expensive like it is today...


----------



## Southernflounder

Bozo said:


> View attachment 1355825
> 
> 
> Ya'll got me fired up...too windy to fish, so I'm going to give it a go. I had to stretch it out to make sure rats hadn't made swiss cheese out of it.


Let us know how you do.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Be sure to take a video PC, so we will know how "Not" to do it....:slimer:


----------



## Poon Chaser

Mr. Breeze said:


> Be sure to take a video PC, so we will know how "Not" to do it....:slimer:


Lol. I will a "what not to do video." Waiting for wind to lay down A bit

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser

Bozo said:


> View attachment 1355825
> 
> 
> Ya'll got me fired up...too windy to fish, so I'm going to give it a go. I had to stretch it out to make sure rats hadn't made swiss cheese out of it.


Heck yea!!! You go today?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## P

*yep me too*



Bozo said:


> View attachment 1355825
> 
> 
> Ya'll got me fired up...too windy to fish, so I'm going to give it a go. I had to stretch it out to make sure rats hadn't made swiss cheese out of it.


me too went and got me a maco yesterday so I could go yalllllll


----------



## Poon Chaser

P said:


> me too went and got me a maco yesterday so I could go yalllllll


Congrats. Go get some

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags

My first experience on a trawl was as a 15 yr old in a summer school program, 1967...we got to go out on one of the UT boats in Port A. I was hooked! During college, we pulled a net in Carancahua for personal use, but WAY too old for that now!


----------



## JavelinaRuss

**** chaser said:


> And I can't believe none of yell caught shrimp.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


We're leaving it too the experts


----------



## Poon Chaser

JavelinaRuss said:


> We're leaving it too the experts


Ha... that's may booooat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wado

P said:


> does that go right before the bag ?


Yep, ball shooter goes in front of the sack. It is a mini turtle shooter. More or less a grate set at a slight angle and a hole at the top for the balls to roll out of. Gets rid of crabs and a lot of other junk. These things cost me hundreds of thousands of dollars in my twenty plus years of commercial shrimping. Also, I almost died of blood poisining one time removing a rotten crab trap from one. I picked up and had three dead crab traps stuffed in a turtle shooter slash cannon ball shooter one day in Matagorda Bay and was pulling them out through the hole and got stabbed in my wrist by a rotten sting ray or a piece of the crab trap. To make a long story short by five AM I was running a high fever and my entire right arm had blisters on it. My wife hauled me to the doctors office at daylight and was hit with three injections. The doc said he had something for Marine Vibrio he gave me. I thought my hand was going to explode but I got over it.


----------



## Pasadena1944

[email protected] said:


> Well here's my take on sport trawling-
> 
> First off, if you're going to be legal, the mesh size as specified in the regulations works against you...it's a good deal larger than the commercial shrimpers use.
> 
> Second, sport trawl regs allow a net up to 20' opening, but they restrict you to 450 square inch doors, at a speed required to catch shrimp you will be lucky if it will open the width of the boat...the doors open the net and 450 inches is about half what you need to open a 20 footer.
> 
> Third, mention has been made to a messy, sweaty, downright nasty job...not only trying to catch them but the cleanup that follows. Those comments need a X10 attached as they're right on the money.
> 
> Oh we just had to do it though. Spent about $500 getting everything ready back in about '95. Had a local shrimper help us get started because we pretty much had no clue. Shrimped our hind ends off a half-dozen times. Best we ever did was about three or four pounds. Finally decided to sell the dad-blasted net and buy our shrimp from friends who did it commercially.
> 
> EJ


It's not all about how many pounds you caught today, it's about the enjoyment of just doing it...A big catch is just a pay off for having a little fun..

It's no different from fishing, would you quit fishing if you didn't catch your limit every time that you went fishing?


----------



## Pasadena1944

I googled the limits for personal shrimping and it seems that you can keep 2 quarts of live shrimp for one person up to no more than 4 quarts per boat with more than one person on the boat in the bays. It doesn't say that you can't get more if you use all of that... 15 pounds of table shrimp per day in the bays.....100 pounds of table shrimp per day in to open gulf water from the beach up to five miles out.

I read about a guy on another forum that caught over 50 pounds with a cast net off of the rocks on the Galveston sea wall and cast nets are legal....

For some reason it wouldn't let me post a link to it...it was a Texas site tho.

And be sure to check the seasons and times of day before you drop that net overboard....lol

I couldn't find what the net tag is going for today.....

I'd also check out those limits with TPWL, sometimes stuff on the internet can be out dated..


----------



## Its Catchy

I have a 20 foot sport trawl that needs repair and a set of doors. Considering selling it either as is, repaired and complete with doors. PM me if anyone wants a project.

I used to pull it on the beach with a jet ski when the gulf opened up in July. Works great on those 9/12 jumbos caught tight up on the beach. Used it in the bays as well pulled it with my Carolina Skiff.


----------



## Poon Chaser

Pasadena1944 said:


> I googled the limits for personal shrimping and it seems that you can keep 2 quarts of live shrimp for one person up to no more than 4 quarts per boat with more than one person on the boat in the bays. It doesn't say that you can't get more if you use all of that... 15 pounds of table shrimp per day in the bays.....100 pounds of table shrimp per day in to open gulf water from the beach up to five miles out.
> 
> I read about a guy on another forum that caught over 50 pounds with a cast net off of the rocks on the Galveston sea wall and cast nets are legal....
> 
> For some reason it wouldn't let me post a link to it...it was a Texas site tho.
> 
> And be sure to check the seasons and times of day before you drop that net overboard....lol
> 
> I couldn't find what the net tag is going for today.....
> 
> I'd also check out those limits with TPWL, sometimes stuff on the internet can be out dated..


Yup... i did the research too. season opened a few days ago. I am homing someone will ping me and let me go with them so i can see if its something i want to pursue before investing in the gear.

I am really ate up with now and want to give it a go.


----------



## Im Headed South

**** chaser said:


> Yup... i did the research too. season opened a few days ago. I am homing someone will ping me and let me go with them so i can see if its something i want to pursue before investing in the gear.
> 
> I am really ate up with now and want to give it a go.


Prawn Chaser :rotfl:


----------



## Poon Chaser

Im Headed South said:


> Prawn Chaser :rotfl:


LOL... wurd!!! I'll be on those p00ns as soon as the wind lays down too. come on


----------



## Im Headed South

**** chaser said:


> LOL... wurd!!! I'll be on those p00ns as soon as the wind lays down too. come on


time and place buddy, speaking of that is the brisket ready?


----------



## Poon Chaser

Im Headed South said:


> time and place buddy, speaking of that is the brisket ready?


I'll let you know when I find em. Then it's on for days.

Brisket ready at 6... you leave now you may make it. Lol

Just get in the ditch and hammer down.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## P

*Small catch but a good day*

We pulled from about 10 am til 2 pm at smith point did not do very good but had fun and I like this MAKO (heehee) very much first bay boat for me beats the heck out of a flat bottom . going to build a pulling bracket of some sort the cable chewed up my motor and the mud was all over the place.:work:


----------



## Poon Chaser

P said:


> We pulled from about 10 am til 2 pm at smith point did not do very good but had fun and I like this MAKO (heehee) very much first bay boat for me beats the heck out of a flat bottom . going to build a pulling bracket of some sort the cable chewed up my motor and the mud was all over the place.:work:


That V makes a difference for sure. good job!!!


----------



## Paul Marx

Install a salt water wash down pump , and hit it before it dries.


----------



## P

was looking in the defender catalog and don't see any that say for salt water . Is there any good method for going through the hull for the water pickup that wont leak later on ?


----------



## Pasadena1944

P said:


> was looking in the defender catalog and don't see any that say for salt water . Is there any good method for going through the hull for the water pickup that wont leak later on ?


Yeah.....hang a hose over the side....boats ain't supposed to have holes in the bottom...lol


----------



## claytonfranke

I am going to start pulling my trawl this memorial day weekend. First time. I have one question, maybe someone could answer. We stay in Indianola at our long time family camp. I was told I can not pull my net in the Powderhorn Lake by a commercial shrimper, is this correct? I have read the regulations and can't seem to find where it says I would not be able to pull up in the back bays of Powderhorn. Anyone know?


----------



## P

find your local game wardens phone # they will give it to you if you call the Austin office and ask him he can tell you where your boundary lines are


----------



## Wado

claytonfranke said:


> I am going to start pulling my trawl this memorial day weekend. First time. I have one question, maybe someone could answer. We stay in Indianola at our long time family camp. I was told I can not pull my net in the Powderhorn Lake by a commercial shrimper, is this correct? I have read the regulations and can't seem to find where it says I would not be able to pull up in the back bays of Powderhorn. Anyone know?



Sabine Lake north of Cameron Causeway to south of a line marked by the Gulf Intracoastal Waterway (Sabine Neches Canal/Sabine River) between the easternmost tip of Goat Island to the western most tip of Stewts Island
Trinity Bay southward from a line extending from the mouth of Double Bayou in Chambers County to Double Bayou Channel Marker 14, to Separator C-2, to Point Barrow in Chambers County
Galveston Bay
East Bay westward from a line extending from Frozen Point to the Gulf Intracoastal Waterway Marker 12
Matagorda Bay westward of a line extending from a location on the mainland (where a line running immediately northwest [bearing 330 degrees] from Shellfish Marker A intersects the mainland), thence southeasterly to Shellfish Marker A located near the mainland, thence to Shellfish Marker B located near the end of Shell Island Reef, thence to the tide gauge located near the Matagorda Peninsula, and thence southeasterly [bearing 153 degrees] to the Matagorda Peninsula.
East Matagorda Bay
Tres Palacios Bay south from a line from Grassey Point to the mouth of Pilkington Bayou
Espiritu Santo Bay
Lavaca Bay southward of State Highway 35
San Antonio Bay southward of a line from McDowell Point to Mosquito point
Aransas Bay
Corpus Christi Bay exclusive of the area bounded by the line extending from the Gulf Intracoastal Waterway at the southwest point of the Dagger Island chain, along Dagger Island to the southeast tip of Ransom Island, then southeast to the westernmost point of land north of Marker 14 in the Corpus Christi Ship Channel
All exclusive of tributary bays, bayous and inlets, lakes and rivers
*Bait Bays*

Includes major bays and those listed here:


Chocolate Bay
West Bay south and west of Interstate Highway 45 Causeway bridge and the Gulf Intracoastal Waterway inclusive of the area south of a line extending westward from Interstate Highway 45 Causeway Bridge at Virginia Point, along the southern edge of Tiki Island to the northeastern tip of North Deer Island at Channel Marker 48
Trinity Bay northward from a line extending from the mouth of Double Bayou in Chambers County to Double Bayou Channel Marker 14, to Separator C-2, to Point Barrow in Chambers County
The Old Brazos River lying north of the Gulf Intracoastal Waterway in Brazoria County
Upper Laguna Madre
Baffin Bay
Alazan Bay
Barroom Bay
Lower Laguna Madre, including the Brownsville Ship Channel
The entire Gulf Intracoastal Waterway exclusive of all tributaries
*Nursery Areas*

*No Shrimping Allowed* - Those coastal waters not specifically named above as Major Bays or Bait Bays are considered Nursery Areas. Includes tributary bays, bayous, inlets, lakes and rivers that serve as significant growth and development environments for postlarval and juvenile shrimp. Does not include outside waters, major bays or bait bays.
*Shrimping Special County Restrictions*

*Nueces County*

It is unlawful for any person to take or attempt to take shrimp with a trawl in the Laguna Madre north of a line starting on the mainland at the most northeasterly point on the north side of the entrance to Whiteley Channel then proceeding in a straight line to the north end of Pita Island; then continuing on a line to the southernmost point on the westerly most spoil island bordering the north side of the New Humble Channel (commonly referred to as Hap's Channel); then continuing on a line along the north edge of the New Humble Channel (commonly referred to as Hap's Channel) to its junction with the Gulf Intracoastal Waterway; then continuing on a straight line to the Nueces/Kleberg County line marker on Padre Island.

The paragraph about nursery areas tells it all. Carancahua, Kellers, north of the bridge in LaVaca, Turtle Bay, Tres Palacios north of Grassy Point, Powderhorn Lake, Cox's Bay are not named in the Major Bays, or Bait Bays so you would assume they are closed to shrimping both recreational and commercial. I am a proud recipient of a long ago ticket for messing around in one of the afore-mentioned areas. I was also sued for restitution and lost, but did reach a settlement I could live with.


----------



## shoalnuff

P said:


> We pulled from about 10 am til 2 pm at smith point did not do very good but had fun and I like this MAKO (heehee) very much first bay boat for me beats the heck out of a flat bottom . going to build a pulling bracket of some sort the cable chewed up my motor and the mud was all over the place.:work:


:bounce:WooHoo,Good job guy's!!!:bounce:


----------



## claytonfranke

Thanks Wado for clearing this up. Now I understand the reading better. Powderhorn is considered a nursery area.


----------



## Poon Chaser

I chaperoned the kids field trip yester and got to do some shrimping by the yacht basin.

Lots of squid and glass minnows. A few croaker and fair amount of small shrimp.

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## P

*Well*

Got your net yet ?


----------



## Pasadena1944

I like this thread, I hope that ya'll keep it going.....I still need to get up in the attic and see if my net has been chewed up by rats or tree rats.....


----------



## Poon Chaser

P said:


> Got your net yet ?


Not yet P... I ready to go with you though. I may pick up a net this weekend.


----------



## Pelican Nest

I am cleaning out my storage in Sargent. I have 2 trawls a 12 and 15 foot. I am looking to sell the 16 foot trawl which is in great shape, with boards and a new tickle chain if any one is looking to buy one. I used it once and the guy I bought from only used it a few times. PM me if you are interested.

Agree with most on this thread this is a great adventure for the family. You never know what the hell you are going to bring when you pull it up.


----------



## P

*6/1/14*

smith point 9am til 2pm lots of sand trout and gaffys


----------



## TheRooster

Lmao I'm in pÃ¸Ã¸n! my buddy I work with, his family runs trawls in Louisiana and he used to work on trawl boats himself, and he's a sucker for SCB'S lol I bet we'll make 2cool before we post our report, I can see the thread name now, "look what these dumb***** did to this poor expensive boat" haha

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## reelfast

*Easy?!*

Trawling from a SCB works just as well! I need to learn the details so I can take the nephews out !

Looks like fun!



**** chaser said:


> I chaperoned the kids field trip yester and got to do some shrimping by the yacht basin.
> 
> Lots of squid and glass minnows. A few croaker and fair amount of small shrimp.
> 
> View attachment 1370978
> 
> 
> View attachment 1370978
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser

reelfast said:


> Trawling from a SCB works just as well! I need to learn the details so I can take the nephews out !
> 
> Looks like fun!


I think I can do it with out making too much of a mess

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty S

P said:


> smith point 9am til 2pm lots of sand trout and gaffys


 Can you keep any fish you catch with a sportsmans license? Excluding redfish and specks. rs


----------



## P

*No winch*

I was going to rig up a capstan winch to pull my net in then was told I would have to have a TED called tpwd in Austin and was told I cant use a winch at all not even a hand cranked boat winch . that sux ups hasn't even brought it yet . Any one know where I can look up these laws its not in the tpwd book


----------



## Pasadena1944

What is SCB ? 

Thanks


----------



## TheRooster

Pasadena1944 said:


> What is SCB ?
> 
> Thanks


Soakin Croakers Baby

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## Poon Chaser

TheRooster said:


> Soakin Croakers Baby
> 
> *Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


Super Cool Boat


----------



## TheRooster

**** chaser said:


> Super Cool Boat


Someone Call BoatUS haha

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## Poon Chaser

I have a Sea Tow membership

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster

oh, my bad lol

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## P

*bait*



Rusty S said:


> Can you keep any fish you catch with a sportsmans license? Excluding redfish and specks. rs


I think if its not a game fish


----------



## JustSlabs

My dad did when I was younger. He actually got his commercial license. He had a 17' deep v aluminum boat with a 48 evinrude. He pulled a 25' net. We always put in at the Anahuac Wildlife Refuge. I remember going with him and seeing all kinds of different fish. He did it for about 5 years until his boat sank. He drug too long and when he went to pull in the net the boat leaned and started taking on water. He hung on to the side of the boat for 4 hours before finally drifting onto land. That was the end of his shrimping career. I saw the largest trout I've seen to this day one day while I was out with him. We were culling and there was a wounded croaker swimming in circles on top of the water and this huge trout was swimming right below it. It followed the croaker around for a few minutes before inhaling it. There was no doubt it was well over 30"


----------



## P

*What Happened ?*

Did we give up before we started ??????


----------



## Poon Chaser

No sir... just busy with a move and work. I am supposed to be picking up a trawl Friday.

More to come

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## P

I may go sat or sun if we are not tied up with a bunch of new puppies I will be around smith point if you are around I will try to help you get the doors set they can be a pain to set the first time .


----------



## Poon Chaser

P said:


> I may go sat or sun if we are not tied up with a bunch of new puppies I will be around smith point if you are around I will try to help you get the doors set they can be a pain to set the first time .


I would appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## P

*Maybe I've gone to far*

Building a rigging to pull my net don't know how its going to work but I do have a little versatility built in to it . Don't think I'm going to make it this weekend ****. It is getting a sand blast and epoxy and probably wont be ready til next week. I hope this takes some of the work out of it even though I cant use a winch it will be cleaner any way .:work:


----------



## Poon Chaser

Looks good P

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wado

*Door chains*

A quick way to set your door chains. Pull the two top chains tight and toward the front of the boards, adjust them until the front top chain is centered over the hole that the front bottom chain goes through and the back top chain also. Count the links to where they are flush at the boards. They might come out like 13 1/2 links for the front, 20 1/2 links for the back. Make the bottom chains one link less front and back. Lay the board down and pull all four tight, the top back chain should be a little loose, you don't want it tight. And they should center the front holes or be ahead a little bit. If they are behind the holes they will be hard to pull. If you want a longer bridle let them go to the bottom of the irons and centered over the front hole and count and adjust. Most boards have about an inch of cut built into them and are lead slightly. You can also chain them measuring off of the top holes, just count and let out the top chains a link instead of taking up. If they are hard to pull let out on the back chains a link and lead them.


----------



## Pasadena1944

P said:


> Building a rigging to pull my net don't know how its going to work but I do have a little versatility built in to it . Don't think I'm going to make it this weekend ****. It is getting a sand blast and epoxy and probably wont be ready til next week. I hope this takes some of the work out of it even though I cant use a winch it will be cleaner any way .:work:


I'm trying to see how that will help....Are you going to put the rope over the top of it and pull the net in? I know that you cant use a winch but can you puy a pulley on it for the rope to run on?


----------



## P

Pasadena1944 said:


> I'm trying to see how that will help....Are you going to put the rope over the top of it and pull the net in? I know that you cant use a winch but can you puy a pulley on it for the rope to run on?


not so much to pull the net with but to hang the net from while dumping the bag will still do the towing from a lower point . As for the pulley I would think so I don't see that as a mechanical advantage now if you double lined it with a pulley at the net also, that could be considered mechanical advantage . I had a cable ran from one side to the other around behind the outboard and a pulley on it so it would roll around as I turned . That worked fine on the jon boat but not working out on this one . You know nothing works out like you think it will I'm sure I will have some things to change but I like to build things anyway so its all fun .


----------



## Poon Chaser

Just picked up a trawl this morning. 

Thanks Don!!!!

Will be shrimping soon. Need to get a tag and I'm good go

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozo

I pulled mine for about 30 minutes last saturday in west bay south of chocolate bay and headed toward the south shore. I ended up with 3 sting rays, about 3lbs of croakers, 4 speckled trout all about 13"and 1 shrimp.

Obviously, I was dragging in the wrong spot, but I was happy with my net setup to be able to catch specs and that it was on the bottom to scoop up the rays.


----------



## willrek

Bozo, I'm still new at this, only at it for a couple years now, but it sounds like you are pulling too fast if you are catching specs. Stingrays are common, but I rarely catch trout, and nothing ever that big. We got 13lbs weekend before last in Mata. bay. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bozo

I don't have a winch to help pull in the net, but is there a regulation stating that you can't have one for an individual bait trawl?


----------



## Poon Chaser

Bozo said:


> I don't have a winch to help pull in the net, but is there a regulation stating that you can't have one for an individual bait trawl?


I am new at this but the only equipment restrictions I have seen is for net size. I didn't see anything for using a wench. So, you are prolly good.

am going to TPWD this week to get my tags and I will ask if no one here answers up.


----------



## Bozo

I was pulling at 3-4 mph according to my plotter. Should I be slower than that? That part of the bay is only about 6' deep so maybe my net was opened across the entire water column and thats why I got gamefish in it?



willrek said:


> Bozo, I'm still new at this, only at it for a couple years now, but it sounds like you are pulling too fast if you are catching specs. Stingrays are common, but I rarely catch trout, and nothing ever that big. We got 13lbs weekend before last in Mata. bay. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bozo

P00n Chaser said:


> I am new at this but the only equipment restrictions I have seen is for net size. I didn't see anything for using a wench. So, you are prolly good.
> 
> am going to TPWD this week to get my tags and I will ask if no one here answers up.


Thanks, there was a reference above paraphrasing that "its ok to use a pully but not a winch." which I attributed to the trawl. Maybe I just misunderstood?


----------



## Poon Chaser

Huh. ???? I will ask. I missed that one in the regs. Good to know. I am sure that would help the operation for sure.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasadena1944

**** Chaser said:


> Huh. ???? I will ask. I missed that one in the regs. Good to know. I am sure that would help the operation for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


What size did you get and was it local?


----------



## willrek

Bozo said:


> I was pulling at 3-4 mph according to my plotter. Should I be slower than that? That part of the bay is only about 6' deep so maybe my net was opened across the entire water column and thats why I got gamefish in it?


I pull between 2.0 and 2.5mph (GPS speed). A sportsman net should not be opening anywhere near that high if your doors are spreading properly. Can you see your top line float? I pull in about 4' of water and cannot see my top float. Also, pulling too fast will cause the lead line to "fly" over the bottom and and not hug the bottom like it should.


----------



## Bozo

Nope, don't see my top float at all. With the rays in the net, I'm guessing that my lead line is on the bottom. I'll try slowing down a bit, but don't think that I'd get many more shrimp trying the same area again. Maybe so I'll just have to see next week, I'll be spending the entire week at my place down there and plan on pulling the net a few times. 

It's good to know that you are catching shrimp in 4' of water. I was thinking that I needed to be in a deeper part of the bay or stay close to deep water near the ICW or something. 

Where the shrimp small browns or have the big white shrimp started moving in to the bay down there yet?


----------



## Poon Chaser

Pasadena1944 said:


> What size did you get and was it local?


 Its 16' I think... Got it from a guy in Jamaica beach


----------



## willrek

Whites. Nice sized. Actually very little trash. I was always told by the old-timers that if you are catching sting-rays, there are shrimp. That was the case this time. I stayed between 4 to 5' of water.


----------



## Bozo

I got my wife to send me her "rainman" pictures of our catch. They are a little blurry, but you can see the one pretty good sized ray we caught in one pic. It is on its back showing the white of its underside and is more of a diamond shaped ray than the typical rays I see. It wasn't a cownose though, so I don't know what kind it was. It was pretty choppy that afternoon and we were getting tossed around a bit to be able to take a nice crisp photo with a phone cam.

I don't think the specs are in the picture, they were up nearer the throat of the net and we got them out and back in the water before we even pulled the bag part in the boat.


----------



## Poon Chaser

good stuff


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Lots of bare toes in that pic. When my Dad used to pull nets, I remember my brother talking about all the crabs that were in the net. Dump the nets, and those ****** off blue crabs ran in every direction, claws out! Must be the wrong time of year for crabs...


----------



## dsatter

**** Chaser said:


> Just picked up a trawl this morning.
> 
> Thanks Don!!!!
> 
> Will be shrimping soon. Need to get a tag and I'm good go
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Good luck ill look for the invite for shrimp boil! Good to meet ya!


----------



## Bozo

Jerry-rigged said:


> Lots of bare toes in that pic. When my Dad used to pull nets, I remember my brother talking about all the crabs that were in the net. Dump the nets, and those ****** off blue crabs ran in every direction, claws out! Must be the wrong time of year for crabs...


We were surprised that there wasn't a single one in the catch.


----------



## P

*Finished*

No winch hee hee , all has to be pulled in by hand but hope this rigging works out it will keep the mud out and make it easy to deploy so I wont mind so much pulling the net up every 15 minutes even if im not catching much . I am also going to add a boom and a portable winch for a sport oyster dredge for the colder months to combat the cabin fever . I looked and have not found any good pics of a 14" dredge .Anybody have one they can post some pics of ? Never done that before but would like to try it at least once . Too bad I wont get to try it out for a while with 2 litters of puppies to tend to .


----------



## P

Bozo said:


> Nope, don't see my top float at all. With the rays in the net, I'm guessing that my lead line is on the bottom. I'll try slowing down a bit, but don't think that I'd get many more shrimp trying the same area again. Maybe so I'll just have to see next week, I'll be spending the entire week at my place down there and plan on pulling the net a few times.
> 
> It's good to know that you are catching shrimp in 4' of water. I was thinking that I needed to be in a deeper part of the bay or stay close to deep water near the ICW or something.
> 
> Where the shrimp small browns or have the big white shrimp started moving in to the bay down there yet?


You should see mud on the doors mine is set to plow the bottom if the water is not very rough you will leave a mud trail


----------



## P

Bozo said:


> I don't have a winch to help pull in the net, but is there a regulation stating that you can't have one for an individual bait trawl?


Yes there is I prolly done pizz**** off the TPWD aggravating them about that but is against the law to use a winch its just not in the book .


----------



## Tortuga

willrek said:


> I pull between 2.0 and 2.5mph (GPS speed). A sportsman net should not be opening anywhere near that high if your doors are spreading properly. Can you see your top line float? I pull in about 4' of water and cannot see my top float. Also, pulling too fast will* cause the lead line to "fly" over the bottom and and not hug the bottom like it should.*


A tickle chain on the bottom of the net should hold it down to the bottom.


----------



## P

*law*

<<Prev Rule *Texas Administrative Code*​ Next Rule>> TITLE 31 NATURAL RESOURCES AND CONSERVATION PART 2 TEXAS PARKS AND WILDLIFE DEPARTMENT CHAPTER 58 OYSTERS, SHRIMP, AND FINFISH SUBCHAPTER B STATEWIDE SHRIMP FISHERY PROCLAMATION RULE Â§58.165 *Non-commercial (Recreational) Shrimping* (a) General rules. 
(1) It is unlawful for any person: 
(A) to take or attempt to take non-commercial shrimp in coastal waters by any means except an individual bait-shrimp trawl, cast net, or minnow seine not larger than 20 feet in length that is manually operated without the use of any mechanical means or devices; 
(B) to buy, sell, offer for sale, or handle in any way for profit non-commercial shrimp caught with an individual bait-shrimp trawl, cast net, or minnow seine not larger than 20 feet; or 
(C) to possess or have on board more than one individual bait-shrimp trawl. 
(2) Net restrictions--Individual bait-shrimp trawls. 
(A) Trawls may not exceed 20 feet in width as measured between the doors and along the uninterrupted corkline, including any and all add-on devices or attachments to the corkline. 
(B) Trawl doors or boards may not exceed 450 square inches each. 
(C) Mesh size may not be less than 8 3/4 inches in length between the two most widely separated knots in any consecutive series of five stretched meshes after the trawl has been placed in use. 
(b) Shrimping for personal use and bait--Outside waters. 
(1) Open waters--the outside waters are open to shrimping except: 
(A) Night: In the outside waters from the shoreline out to 5 nautical miles is closed to night shrimping (30 minutes after sunset to 30 minutes before sunrise). 
(B) That portion of the Southern Shrimp Zone from the shoreline out to 5 nautical miles is closed to shrimping from February 16 to the start date of the summer Gulf closure. 
(C) Summer closed season. 
(i) The outside waters are closed from 30 minutes after sunset on May 15 to 30 minutes after sunset July 15. 
(ii) The commission may change the opening and closing dates to provide an earlier, later, or longer season not to exceed 75 days. 
(iii) The department will provide 72 hours public notice prior to a change in the closing date, and 24 hours public notice prior to reopening the season. 
(D) Winter closed season: The outside waters from the shoreline out to 5 nautical miles are closed from December 1 through February 15 the following year. 
(2) Bag and possession limits. 
(A) Personal use: No more than 100 pounds of shrimp (in their natural state with heads attached) per day may be taken or possessed on board. 
(B) Bait: No more than two quarts of shrimp (in their natural state with heads attached) per person or four quarts of shrimp per boat may be on board or possessed. 
(3) Size limits: shrimp of any size may be retained when caught lawfully in the outside waters. 
(c) Shrimping for personal use--Inside waters. 
(1) Open waters. Major bays only are open to taking of shrimp for food for personal use. 
(2) Spring open season. 
(A) The spring open season extends from May 15 through July 15. 
(B) Legal shrimping hours: 30 minutes before sunrise to 2:00 p.m. 
(C) Bag and possession limits: No more than 15 pounds of shrimp (in their natural state with heads attached) per person per day may be taken or possessed on board. 
(D) Size limits: Shrimp of any size may be retained when caught lawfully during spring open season in inside waters. 
(3) Fall open season. 
(A) The fall open season extends from August 15 through November 30. 
(B) Legal shrimping hours: 30 minutes before sunrise to 30 minutes after sunset. 
(C) Bag and possession limits: No more than 15 pounds of shrimp (in their natural state with heads attached) per person per day may be taken or possessed on board. 
(D) Size limits: 
(i) From August 15 through October 31, the legal shrimp count is 50 heads on per pound. 
(ii) From November 1 through December 15 there are no count or size requirements. 
(d) Shrimping for bait--Inside waters. 
(1) Open waters: Bait bays and major bays only are open to taking of shrimp for bait. 
(2) Non-commercial bait-shrimp season. Bait bays and major bays are open year-round for non-commercial bait shrimping. 
(3) Legal shrimping hours. 
(A) From August 15 through March 31 legal shrimping hours are 30 minutes before sunrise to 30 minutes after sunset. 
(B) From April 1 through August 14 legal shrimping hours are 30 minutes before sunrise to 2:00 p.m. 
(4) Bag and possession limits: No more than two quarts of shrimp (in their natural state with heads attached) per person or four quarts of shrimp per boat may be on board or possessed. 
(5) Size limits: Shrimp of any size may be retained when caught lawfully for bait in the inside waters. 
*Source Note: *The provisions of this Â§58.165 adopted to be effective October 3, 1996, 21 TexReg 9176; amended to be effective October 10, 2000, 25 TexReg 10157; amended to be effective January 2, 2002, 26 TexReg 11004

Next Page Previous Page​







​


----------



## reeltimer

**** Chaser said:


> Lol. I will a "what not to do video." Waiting for wind to lay down A bit
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Post a before and after pic of your white shrimper boots shrimpchaser:beer:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tortuga

P said:


> No winch hee hee , all has to be pulled in by hand but hope this rigging works out it will keep the mud out and make it easy to deploy so I wont mind so much pulling the net up every 15 minutes even if im not catching much .* I am also going to add a boom and a portable winch for a sport oyster dredge for the colder months to combat the cabin fever . I looked and have not found any good pics of a 14" dredge* .Anybody have one they can post some pics of ? Never done that before but would like to try it at least once . Too bad I wont get to try it out for a while with 2 litters of puppies to tend to .


http://www.ribbrakes.com/recreational.html


----------



## Wado

*Skimmer Dredge*


----------



## Wado

*Skimmer Dredge*

I wouldn't make my bag as deep as that guys. You will get a hernia.


----------



## Wado

*Biloxi Dredge*


----------



## terry107

My dad has been dragging for personal use for 30 years. 20' net off the back of the boat, all manual. We separate the shrimp between bait and fryer and keep the squid, ribbonfish, and some mullet for bait. Everything else went back in the water.

Growing up we'd shrimp in West Bay (in the intracoastal) and close to the beach when offshore season opened. He has since moved to Sargent and does all of his shrimping down there. It's a lot of hard work but worth it for having fresh food/bait.


----------



## P

Wado said:


> I wouldn't make my bag as deep as that guys. You will get a hernia.


Thanks for the pics that looks easy enough to build think I will give it a try


----------



## Wado

P said:


> Thanks for the pics that looks easy enough to build think I will give it a try


I used S Links and Rings for the bottom and a piece of chain link fence for the top of the bag. That guy made his out of old chafing gear off of a shrimp sack. That thing would hold a bushel, too much. On your shrimp rig did you put a lazy line on the sack to pull it in or do you haul the whole net every drag?


----------



## P

Wado said:


> I used S Links and Rings for the bottom and a piece of chain link fence for the top of the bag. That guy made his out of old chafing gear off of a shrimp sack. That thing would hold a bushel, too much. On your shrimp rig did you put a lazy line on the sack to pull it in or do you haul the whole net every drag?


I have a lazy line that is attached from the front of the sock up to the tow rope about a foot in front of the door so I can reach it once the doors are hanging in the air . If I had the net stretched out on the ground what should be the distance from the float line to the tickle chain to the led line . My tickle chain was almost running in the same spot as the led line so I took it up about 18" .Now it looks like my led line is back about 4' from the float line . Is that about right ?


----------



## Wado

Depending on who made the net or what kind it is three or four feet of setback is about right for a sport rig. Most likely a "box" net, they are the best all around design up to about fifty feet. Someone else may argue that but you better have some horses under the hood to pull one over fifty feet. If you don't think it's hugging the bottom enough add a little piece of chain to each side of the lead line where it shackles to the doors but be careful you can over do it. Just a couple of links of 5/16 will get it down. If you are chasing white shrimp measure to the middle of the cork line and tie a light floating rope there and pull a third line. If you want to be like the big boys slide you a little float on it and when you set out take out the slack until it doesn't sag and tie it off on your boom. We call this a "bib" line. You can also make you a bib that is triangle shaped and sew it in the middle of the net but I don't think it will help on a net this small. The tickler should be ahead about a foot or more never even or behind, this depends on what kind of bottom you or on and other things. When I shrimped commercially I pulled my rigs about 2.5-2.8 knots not quite 3 miles per hour or at least I tried. The wind and current and constant turning would hold me to about 2.2 or less at times. The faster you pull the cleaner and if you slow down more bottom trash and sometime you bog. If you are pulling a sport rig over 3 mph most likely you are butterflying and not on the bottom. A sport rig should be light but heavy enough to hold to the bottom. I use a 1/8 stainless steel tickler, very light. I had a 3/16 and couldn't hardly move it with my 115 Suzuki. Look at your door irons after dragging they should be shining on the nose not the back them. If they are hard on the nose put a little more set-back in the net until they run flatter. Of course you need to be on hard bottom to make them shine, mud might take a while. As for dragging on oysters, flippers may save your lead line but there are limits to dragging on razor blades. And make sure the lazy line isn't too short or it will choke you off and too long it will go around the sack and roll it up. I could write a book on this. Just be thankful you don't have to mess with a T.E.D or B.Y.R.D. That is another two chapters.


----------



## P

I really appreciate you taking the time to school me a bit . If I didn't catch anything I would go anyway but it is lots better when the net is full . I have been pulling 3.2 knots according to my gps and always have a lot of mud on my doors . catch lots of sting rays and sand trout and a few specs and was told I should be catching crabs but there are no crab traps in the area so I figured they just haven't moved in yet . So should I be out in the main tidal flow this time of year or running 3 to 4' close to the shore line . I made the lazy line only run the length of the net so it wouldn't get pulled back in the current and cause a problem I hope and didn't make a choker out of it because my luck it would stay choking . I believe my tickler is about 1 1/2' ahead now that I took about 18" out of it . You are the second one that told me I was going to fast so I will dial it back a bit and save some gas .Thanks again for the info any other tips are greatly appreciated .


----------



## Poon Chaser

Wado said:


> Depending on who made the net or what kind it is three or four feet of setback is about right for a sport rig. Most likely a "box" net, they are the best all around design up to about fifty feet. Someone else may argue that but you better have some horses under the hood to pull one over fifty feet. If you don't think it's hugging the bottom enough add a little piece of chain to each side of the lead line where it shackles to the doors but be careful you can over do it. Just a couple of links of 5/16 will get it down. If you are chasing white shrimp measure to the middle of the cork line and tie a light floating rope there and pull a third line. If you want to be like the big boys slide you a little float on it and when you set out take out the slack until it doesn't sag and tie it off on your boom. We call this a "bib" line. You can also make you a bib that is triangle shaped and sew it in the middle of the net but I don't think it will help on a net this small. The tickler should be ahead about a foot or more never even or behind, this depends on what kind of bottom you or on and other things. When I shrimped commercially I pulled my rigs about 2.5-2.8 knots not quite 3 miles per hour or at least I tried. The wind and current and constant turning would hold me to about 2.2 or less at times. The faster you pull the cleaner and if you slow down more bottom trash and sometime you bog. If you are pulling a sport rig over 3 mph most likely you are butterflying and not on the bottom. A sport rig should be light but heavy enough to hold to the bottom. I use a 1/8 stainless steel tickler, very light. I had a 3/16 and couldn't hardly move it with my 115 Suzuki. Look at your door irons after dragging they should be shining on the nose not the back them. If they are hard on the nose put a little more set-back in the net until they run flatter. Of course you need to be on hard bottom to make them shine, mud might take a while. As for dragging on oysters, flippers may save your lead line but there are limits to dragging on razor blades. And make sure the lazy line isn't too short or it will choke you off and too long it will go around the sack and roll it up. I could write a book on this. Just be thankful you don't have to mess with a T.E.D or B.Y.R.D. That is another two chapters.


I am pulling my set up out today to see what I have. Thanks for the great info wado!!!

P... I'm almost ready brother

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChampT22

or minnow seine not larger than 20 feet in length that is manually operated without the use of any mechanical means or devices. Does "mechanical means" only apply to a seine, because you are using an outboard motor to pull the bait-shrimp trawl?


----------



## P

**** Chaser said:


> I am pulling my set up out today to see what I have. Thanks for the great info wado!!!
> 
> P... I'm almost ready brother
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Yea hope the wind comes down soon :headknock I probably got bugs to work out still yet.


----------



## P

*Qustion*

Can any one give the GPS coordinates to the boundary line markers that TPW gives in the out door annual . I have found a few but not having any luck with any thing outside of Galv bay


----------



## Pasadena1944

P said:


> No winch hee hee , all has to be pulled in by hand but hope this rigging works out it will keep the mud out and make it easy to deploy so I wont mind so much pulling the net up every 15 minutes even if im not catching much . I am also going to add a boom and a portable winch for a sport oyster dredge for the colder months to combat the cabin fever . I looked and have not found any good pics of a 14" dredge .Anybody have one they can post some pics of ? Never done that before but would like to try it at least once . Too bad I wont get to try it out for a while with 2 litters of puppies to tend to .


Have you been able to try your rig yet?


----------



## Pasadena1944

**** Chaser said:


> I am pulling my set up out today to see what I have. Thanks for the great info wado!!!
> 
> P... I'm almost ready brother
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Have you pulled that new net yet ? Ya'll are killing me making me wait to see what happens...lol


----------



## Poon Chaser

Pasadena1944 said:


> Have you pulled that new net yet ? Ya'll are killing me making me wait to see what happens...lol


P has been a few times and is still trying to get his doors set right. I am legal but have not had a day where the winds have cooperated to get oit.

Hopefully soon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## P

Pasadena1944 said:


> Have you been able to try your rig yet?


No wanted to but had to mow sat and brushhog sunday and cant leave the kennel very long but maybe soon when the pups hit the yard then we can 2 or 3 weeks:headknock


----------



## bumfisherman

Is it best to pull against the current? Should the tickler chain be attached to the bottom of each board? I have had hell with my new 20' net. I need to find an old salty shrimper and pay him to spend some time with me.


----------



## Bozo

Open water opens back up on the 15th. If it's calm enough, I'm going to try and drag outside of the 3rd bar out of SLP if the weather permits the weekend after, July 19 or 20. 

Maybe a couple of us could team up and compare catches?


----------



## Poon Chaser

That may not be a bad idea Bozo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## seabo

That in my opinion is the best idea yet

check the limit.
i thought about yall Sunday when them jumbos were jumping for their lives


----------



## sea hunt 202

regulations and gas but a fun day, you do know any sport fish by catch that dosen't go thru the peep hole has to be released. But a great day on the bay never the less


----------



## Pasadena1944

I'll just be sitting here to read ya'lls reports....


----------



## Tortuga

You probably already know this but keep an eye peeled on the rock groins sticking out from the beach. When the big whites start running near shore the bay shrimpers will be working hard there. They stretch it as far as they can.. They are not supposed to come closer to the beach than the end of the groins...but when them beauties are running almost all of them can't resist fudging a little....LOL
Good luck....


----------



## reb

The North Shore of San Leon all away to Bacliff is an excellent place to shrimp. If you check about a quarter of a mile from the land is where the soft mud starts after crossing a thin reef parallel to shore. You want to stay on mud its side of the reef, farther away from shore. Drag parallel to the shoreline.watch the shrimper' path and parallel it. My grandfather taught me how to shrimp back in the 60s and boats still shrimp that same area today. For manually operated trawls our grandpa taught me to turn a circle to close the net and always stop up wind, so the wind will blow you back to your net, but you must close the doors by turning the circle tightly until both tow lines come together indicating net closed. Watch the shrimpers they drag this area every day of the week . . . North and west of Eagle Point Marina. Have fun!!! In the rare cool summer northerly wind we shrimped just beyond the piers parallel to shore and always got a lot of large crabs!!


----------



## Pasadena1944

Ya'll do a video if you can or take lots of pictures...

I'd try the outside waters too, you can keep 100 pounds there... 

Three or four years ago a guy posted on another fishing site where he caught 1/2 of an ice chest of shrimp he caught off the rocks on the seawall in Galveston using just a cast net .......


----------



## P

some pics would b nice i'll b ankle deep in poo for the weekend


----------



## Poon Chaser

Ok... net looks good. Small though. Only 12'.

Question??? Should I make the lazy line long enough to keep in boat while net is out?

And does everything look OK here?

The lead lines are combined together for a single line to boat. Is that OK or should I tie them separately to either side of boat.

I spoke with a game warden today and he said the gulf opening is really good. The shrimp will be piled up on beach in 2' of water. I will be trawling the 2nd gut on the 15th. Need some help if anyone can go... let me know.

100 lbs per day in gulf. Would like to get some










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## P

cant tell but I would have a shackle on the tickle chain . don't know how but when we put the net in the boat and then put it back out the dang chain is over or under the tow rope its lots quicker to just undo a shackle or clip than try to undo the mess


----------



## Poon Chaser

Cool. I have no shackle on tickle chain. Easy to add on thought

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## P

that's how I attached my ropes


----------



## Pasadena1944

**** Chaser said:


> Ok... net looks good. Small though. Only 12'.
> 
> Question??? Should I make the lazy line long enough to keep in boat while net is out?
> 
> And does everything look OK here?
> 
> The lead lines are combined together for a single line to boat. Is that OK or should I tie them separately to either side of boat.
> 
> I spoke with a game warden today and he said the gulf opening is really good. The shrimp will be piled up on beach in 2' of water. I will be trawling the 2nd gut on the 15th. Need some help if anyone can go... let me know.
> 
> 100 lbs per day in gulf. Would like to get some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I don't think that your ropes should be around the tickle chain like you have it...You want it to be free to run on the bottom well in front of the net....


----------



## Poon Chaser

P thanks. That's what I was thinking. 

Pasadena. .. The picture is just bad. The tickle chain falls free of the lead ropes. Looks hoopty in pic but it's really as you say

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## P

looks like the tickle chain may be to long with the doors apart and the float line tight how far is the chain from the led line I was told should be about 18" or so ahead


----------



## Poon Chaser

I will check that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wado

I hope your tickler isn't attached to the cork line. It goes on the lead line, or the bottom line, not the cork line. That's a disaster waiting to happen. The lazy line should be long enough to keep from choking the sack but not so long it can cause a tangle. You tie the end of it to the front underside of the trawl board on the side you want to pick up from. Tie it on the top front corner, drill a hole in the board if you have to. How long are you guys making your tow ropes if I might ask? I think mine are seventy five feet and then I have a main line of about fifteen feet attached at the boat end like a bridle. But I pull from a ski post.


----------



## Wado

And those pictures I am looking at appears there are no irons or runners on the doors. If you catch a bunch of shrimp I may have to come see you!


----------



## Poon Chaser

The bottom of the doors are lined with lead.

The tickler chain runs from door to door.

And the cheater line with the ball float is attached to the bat of the bag. End of the net.

All good?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wado

**** Chaser said:


> The bottom of the doors are lined with lead.
> 
> The tickler chain runs from door to door.
> 
> And the cheater line with the ball float is attached to the bat of the bag. End of the net.
> 
> All good?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I see it now. Those must be some old doors, our first set we had were like that. They had strips of lead tacked to the bottom. If it works don't mess with it. The biggest lesson I learned shrimping was no matter how good your rig is, you can't make shrimp, you got to stick your net in them. A long time ago when fuel was cheap you could dummy drag and get away with it. Just go up and down and do a donut every now and then and pick up, dump it and go again. At $3.50 a gallon and up no more dummy dragging, you need a few bugs in the sack. Of course the thrill is worth the cost, even a goofball like me still gets excited right before I pick up my net hoping for clean corn ( shrimper talk for nothing but shrimp ). Oh, and if you pick up and the tickler is over your lazy line you had to have flipped a door setting out. Sometimes the current will get you. I have had some of the finest messes with shrimp nets you can imagine. Some of them sent me to the dock and had to pull everything off and untwist it on dry land, and there is always an audience of smart azzes watching.


----------



## Poon Chaser

Wado said:


> I see it now. Those must be some old doors, our first set we had were like that. They had strips of lead tacked to the bottom. If it works don't mess with it. The biggest lesson I learned shrimping was no matter how good your rig is, you can't make shrimp, you got to stick your net in them. A long time ago when fuel was cheap you could dummy drag and get away with it. Just go up and down and do a donut every now and then and pick up, dump it and go again. At $3.50 a gallon and up no more dummy dragging, you need a few bugs in the sack. Of course the thrill is worth the cost, even a goofball like me still gets excited right before I pick up my net hoping for clean corn ( shrimper talk for nothing but shrimp ). Oh, and if you pick up and the tickler is over your lazy line you had to have flipped a door setting out. Sometimes the current will get you. I have had some of the finest messes with shrimp nets you can imagine. Some of them sent me to the dock and had to pull everything off and untwist it on dry land, and there is always an audience of smart azzes watching.


Lol... good stuff wado. It is much appreciated. Maybe I will see you on the beach front Tuesday morning.

Cheers! !!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## P

*Could'nt stand it*

I hired a puppy sitter . just had to go try it out for the first time and it made things way better the rig worked great just as I thought it would . BUT the stupid net did not want to cooperate I was wondering why my door kept flipping over I guess I didn't let my lines out fast enough and some times we would hold the ropes to make them spread out before letting them out all the way . my tow ropes are about 90' . Lazy line kept getting twisted in all of that mess too so I cut it off and tied it on the door at the led line . Could taking up on my tickle chain to much cause this problem. I know something funky was going on there was all kinds of activity in the water but nothing in the net no crabs sting rays some times it looked like I forgot to tie the sock I was almost tempted to try eating a hard head we caught a few of them . One time we did catch a hand full but I know its not right. Did get checked by the game warden after the first 15 min. pull and nothing was out of order and they were a friendly bunch . So about 12:00 we went up and tied off at the old spoonbill and tried to catch a shark had a few good hits and 1 big hit and the wife landed a snot shark about 5lbs . It was nice to get away from the house even though we came home empty handed .hwell:


----------



## Wado

A couple of my shrimper friends will probably hit the beach at Matagorda with their sport rigs just for kicks. The guy I sold my big boat to caught a bunch of white shrimp on the gulf beach before it closed. I haven't been to the dock and caught up with any of them, right now it's a-holes and elbows getting their big boats ready for the opening. If I ride down there and they are rigged for white shrimp you can bet the beach will be hot for a few days and if I see shark gear on their sacks you better look out, you won't get much of a net back if they start biting. I haven't wet my net this year, it's sitting in a wheelbarrow right where I put it last fall after filling up with grass. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Wado

I wrote a long tutorial but timed out and it got erased so I am just going to drink a beer.


----------



## Tortuga

Looking at your pix...on the second one looks like you had both pull lines running thru the caribiner clip. We had better luck running each pull line thru separate eye bolt tiedowns on the stern of the boat.. One on the right and one on the left.about six feet apart. Took TWO guys hauling ...one on each line to recover the net.. Gotta admit on our first try...we had to get one of us in the water with the net (water was about 5') and manually straighten out the net...and the boards.. Was really a pretty comical thing I guess..but not at the time...

We were/are rank amateurs at shrimping so don't take any of the above for gospel.. Just looks like your rig is pulling both sides of the net/boards to the center...


----------



## P

Wado said:


> I wrote a long tutorial but timed out and it got erased so I am just going to drink a beer.


that's wat I said !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pink camo

yeah just drink a beer


----------



## Poon Chaser

Cheers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasadena1944

P said:


> I hired a puppy sitter . just had to go try it out for the first time and it made things way better the rig worked great just as I thought it would . BUT the stupid net did not want to cooperate I was wondering why my door kept flipping over I guess I didn't let my lines out fast enough and some times we would hold the ropes to make them spread out before letting them out all the way . my tow ropes are about 90' . Lazy line kept getting twisted in all of that mess too so I cut it off and tied it on the door at the led line . Could taking up on my tickle chain to much cause this problem. I know something funky was going on there was all kinds of activity in the water but nothing in the net no crabs sting rays some times it looked like I forgot to tie the sock I was almost tempted to try eating a hard head we caught a few of them . One time we did catch a hand full but I know its not right. Did get checked by the game warden after the first 15 min. pull and nothing was out of order and they were a friendly bunch . So about 12:00 we went up and tied off at the old spoonbill and tried to catch a shark had a few good hits and 1 big hit and the wife landed a snot shark about 5lbs . It was nice to get away from the house even though we came home empty handed .hwell:


that's a nice looking set up you built there....I bet it will work better a long the beach by the seawall...lol


----------



## Wado

(Looking at your pix...on the second one looks like you had both pull lines running thru the caribiner clip.)
This is sort of the way some stern rigged boats pull a net only we used a deck chain. I had a couple of set up's on my shrimp boat and I liked this the best. The big difference is I let out 300 feet of cable in deep water say ten feet and up and about 250 in four foot or less and I would back down after setting out and grab the cables and hook them to the deck chain. Then go forward and the hook would slide up the cables. The deck plate was about center of the boat and the pull point was a foot or so ahead of the rudder. If it was behind the rudder the net steered the boat and too far ahead and you couldn't turn. I guess P's steering OK with his pull point behind the motor. I know it didn't work on my big boat but that's a different deal being an inboard. I never broke a deck chain ( thank you God ) but I hung up on a turn one day down by the Lavaca Bay Ship Channel and it was a race to the throttle. Of course the plate this chain was attached to had four leg braces under the deck attached to the motor beds, you could pick the boat up from it with a crane. One of the guys I shrimped with popped a couple of chains. One whistled by his deckhand and went out of sight, I think the other one went straight up and landed by the boat. Don't use Chinese shackles, Crosby Red Pins only. Good insurance.


----------



## P

Wado said:


> (Looking at your pix...on the second one looks like you had both pull lines running thru the caribiner clip.)
> This is sort of the way some stern rigged boats pull a net only we used a deck chain. I had a couple of set up's on my shrimp boat and I liked this the best. The big difference is I let out 300 feet of cable in deep water say ten feet and up and about 250 in four foot or less and I would back down after setting out and grab the cables and hook them to the deck chain. Then go forward and the hook would slide up the cables. The deck plate was about center of the boat and the pull point was a foot or so ahead of the rudder. If it was behind the rudder the net steered the boat and too far ahead and you couldn't turn. I guess P's steering OK with his pull point behind the motor. I know it didn't work on my big boat but that's a different deal being an inboard. I never broke a deck chain ( thank you God ) but I hung up on a turn one day down by the Lavaca Bay Ship Channel and it was a race to the throttle. Of course the plate this chain was attached to had four leg braces under the deck attached to the motor beds, you could pick the boat up from it with a crane. One of the guys I shrimped with popped a couple of chains. One whistled by his deckhand and went out of sight, I think the other one went straight up and landed by the boat. Don't use Chinese shackles, Crosby Red Pins only. Good insurance.


that's the only way I could figure to tow it . It is riding up about 1 1/2' higher than before . I thought if I tied the tow ropes off one on each side when I turned it would cause one rope to get short and one long and turn one door into the other I have had problems with these doors from the get go and some times they work great thinking about building some new doors I have 1 out of ply wood for a pattern If I could find some aluminum what thickness should it be 3/8 maybe 1/2" ??? Going to pull them out and check chains to see if they are set like you described . Thanks for the help:work:


----------



## Wado

Here is my pattern. Aluminum boards are a whole different animal. I have used seven foot ones for small commercial nets and in the long run wood is easier to set. My friends that have three gulf boats use them but these guys were born with a baby shrimp in each hand so I won't go there. I know one of them pulled them on his skiff but prefers wood. Believe it or not the aluminum is heavy and you need some floatation either tanks or styrofoam inserts. Some other people might argue this but I have used them and that's my experience. I use 3/4 AC Fir plywood for my blanks, it's about eighty bucks a sheet but you can make a bunch of them. Pine ain't no good, period. I used 5/16 x 2" flat bar for bottom runners and a 1 x 2 oak strong back to keep them straight. My drawing is confusing, sorry. Wado


----------



## Tortuga

Wado...one question for the pro. I was always under the impression that the 'wings' or whatever they were called on the bay shrimpers were to spread the net while pulling. I understand the boards are to separate the mouth but still cant understand the single rope towline..thanks for any explanation...


----------



## P

*Before & after*

don't know how the chains could have been right before had to cut links off and add 7 links to both bottom back chains and added weight to one door the other one had some on it


----------



## P

*I almost did this*

Pontoon Shrimp Boat - $9500 (Evangeline, LA)


----------



## Wado

Tortuga said:


> Wado...one question for the pro. I was always under the impression that the 'wings' or whatever they were called on the bay shrimpers were to spread the net while pulling. I understand the boards are to separate the mouth but still cant understand the single rope towline..thanks for any explanation...


The boards are the spreading devices, kind of like kites that use water to make them dive and spread instead of wind, without them nothing happens. If they don't work the net doesn't work. One line per board but you can pull a third line from the center of the cork line also. And then there are siamese nets, too complicated to explain and a bunch of cables and dummy doors. You have to be dang good to mess with one of those. I was a deck hand on a couple of boats that drug them. We caught a lot of shrimp and could make them work in all kinds of bottoms. The picture of the pontoon boat is a butterfly rig, illegal as crack cocaine in Texas unless you can use them in the Lower Laguna Madre, I don't know. Some try nets are rigged on "Frames" which are exactly what a frame is. Made out of steel and have runners just like boards but it holds the try net open and is rigid. They are heck to use and beat your boat up but catch shrimp like crazy. Never had the urge to try one. "Wings" describe the sides of a net where the bottom of the net and top are sewn together. The little rope at the corners is the wing rope on each side where the cork line starts. It is hung from the cork line to the lead line. The taper and size of the corners that are sewn into the net determine the depth of the wings and the deeper the wings the higher the net can fish and balloon out in order to create a funnel affect, theoretically. Most brownie nets have minimal wings and fish lower and cleaner because the brown shrimp is not as fast a swimmer as a white shrimp. There is a lot of trial and error in shrimp nets but as the shrimper evolved they have pretty much stuck to what works and the whizz bang experiment days are over. Our Vietnamese fishermen gave us a gift when they started building shrimp rigs based on their topwater style of fishing. Someone may argue they had nothing to do with it but I guarantee one of their Kung Fu nets saved me from committing suicide one year. As an old time friend of mine said and I quote " That feller couldn't catch bull s**t in a stockyard with that rig he's pulling." I slapped a Kung Fu on and and the party started. I didn't get that lucky overnight, I had a great piece of equipment that worked. That's where you hear about wings and built in bibs and all the other terms and that's when some new problems arose. Bycatch. Too much bycatch. I can't build nets, I can sew tapers and straight points once a master gets me going and I am pretty good at patching and hanging. Net makers are almost extinct and are usually self taught, I give them the same respect as any master craftsman. If you are going to shrimp you need a good net man. And another quote, from Uncle Bro "The definition of luck is where skill and opportunity meet". He's right.


----------



## Tortuga

My bad... I thought 'wings' referred to the long booms sticking out from each side of the shrimper from the gunnels up into the air at 45 degree angles from midships....


----------



## Wado

I got you now. Those would be outriggers. Necessary for double rigged gulf boats. Bay boats use them also for try nets and stabilizers and some guys pull from a side rig, but most pull from the stern. There is a tremendous amount of strain on those things in rough seas in the gulf. Most of the deaths on gulf boats are related to outriggers. I will relate one and won't mention any names. While lowering the outriggers a deckhand (local gentleman) slipped and lost his hold on the rope while on the cathead and the outrigger fell out of control. In the process his leg was entangled in the rope and was pulled through a snatch block, severing his limb. He later died from complications. I witnessed a similar accident from the stern of my boat that had a much happier ending. The owner had picked his outriggers up and missed the cradles they go in and they had twisted the block and tackle used to lift them. Well, he took the rope off of the cathead, bad idea, and without at least tying it started throwing slack towards the block to make it come down. I heard him cursing, in a foreign language, and then I heard OH, CHIT. Down it came and destroyed everything on top of his cabin and jarred the rigging loose and most of it fell in the water right there. I had to go hide I was laughing until I had dry heaves. No one was hurt, just pride. I heard he opened a dry cleaner in Houston and a fencing company out on Gulf Bank. No more shrimp boat.


----------



## P

built some new doors from AB fir got an extra set of blanks if some needs em Thanks Wado for the specs . maybe try them out next weekend :an6:no more this I hope


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

We used to do it in S. Louisiana every summer. It's a very, slow ... ... ... ride ... pretty **** boring and lots of mess. Make sure you check the regs. before you go. GREAT fun if you have some little fisherman onboard though. As mentioned before. It's hell on your boat.


----------



## Bozo

I didn't make it down this weekend, so no beachfront trawling for me at slp today or tomorrow.


----------



## P

*New Doors*

Wado's door specs are on the money built some and made 1 pull for about ten minutes and picked up and realized I for got some thing at home so we loaded up and went back home but it worked perfect and that's what we caught today


----------



## Pasadena1944

Nice......are you going to try the beach? Them shrimp are there, it's like fishing sometimes you have to go find them...Any more pictures? I'm sort of house bound when it comes to the heat and I enjoy the pictures.....


----------



## Wado

Make sure your door chains aren't twisted. Pull the pins and rotate them until they are straight and you might give the top back chains a half a link so they aren't tight. And if you have seagulls flying over you don't look up with your mouth open!


----------



## P

*pics*

one from a friend on a tug last night and a straw hat we caught in the net lol . I heard of some funny stuff today being caught in a net and almost fell out da boat laughing so hard .:texasflag


----------



## P

Wado said:


> Make sure your door chains aren't twisted. Pull the pins and rotate them until they are straight and you might give the top back chains a half a link so they aren't tight. And if you have seagulls flying over you don't look up with your mouth open!


and beware the tickler and plastic bags


----------



## P

*yermy*

chow chow


----------



## Poon Chaser

P said:


> chow chow


Tre' bon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech

Cool thread, you guys are doing some cool stuff, green to all involved!!!!!!


----------



## Wado

P said:


> and beware the tickler and plastic bags


I can still take a breath through my nose and remember the smell. I have another experience that makes that one seem like a trip through a perfume shop.


----------



## P

Pasadena1944 said:


> Nice......are you going to try the beach? Them shrimp are there, it's like fishing sometimes you have to go find them...Any more pictures? I'm sort of house bound when it comes to the heat and I enjoy the pictures.....


don't think I'm gonna try the beach fuel cost to go that far just don't seem worth it when I can do ok where I'm at


----------



## seabo

Don't look now but the shrimpers are in front of gtown cam.pushing them into that muddy water within cast net range
Tomarrow is the day all the way to Saturday looks good and flat


----------



## terry107

Dad's latest catch off Matagorda beach:


----------



## jampen

Son, thatsa haul


----------



## Poon Chaser

terry107 said:


> Dad's latest catch off Matagorda beach:


Nice!!!! We had a similar looking haul yesterday. I didn't have my phone I am waiting on my buddy to send the pics.

It was what wado would call "clean corn". Got close to 55lbs In just a few hours.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## refugioco

Terry and ****, where can I buy some of those. What do you think the count size is.


----------



## Poon Chaser

Mine was mostly 20/25. With a few jumbos in there. Illegal for me to sell Em but there are many places to buy Em in Seabrook

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## P

terry107 said:


> Dad's latest catch off Matagorda beach:


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Wado

OKREE EYES! Or okra eyes if you ain't from Alabama! Charlies, pronounced CHAWLEES. Shrimpers have some weird stuff going on.


----------



## Wado

I drove by the dock here today and the boat I would bet money on here for the gulf opening was in. Ten days in the season he either stomped the hatches or his freezer took a sh##. One of my friends had 38 baskets his first drag opening night off shore. That's 38 x 65 pounds each. Do the math that's 2,470 pounds. Cha Ching.


----------



## Bozo

Wado said:


> I drove by the dock here today and the boat I would bet money on here for the gulf opening was in. Ten days in the season he either stomped the hatches or his freezer took a sh##. One of my friends had 38 baskets his first drag opening night off shore. That's 38 x 65 pounds each. Do the math that's 2,470 pounds. Cha Ching.


We didn't get anywhere near that amount. But we did figure out what we were doing on the last pull we made and ended up with enough to stink a pot, about 10 lbs of 5/6 count after several pulls of only a couple or three shrimp each.


----------



## P

nice it allways taste better when you work for it


----------



## Hooked

Now that I've caught up on the doings the past couple months I'm thinking we'll give it a shot some time next week. Ya'll are getting the blood pumping to drag out the net and take our grandson out on this adventure. lol
Thanks for all the good info on what to look for on the setup. It's been so long since we've had ours out I want to compare against what's been suggested here.


----------



## Jpaulp

Bozo said:


> We didn't get anywhere near that amount. But we did figure out what we were doing on the last pull we made and ended up with enough to stink a pot, about 10 lbs of 5/6 count after several pulls of only a couple or three shrimp each.


You shoulda pulled that spot 3 more times then!!


----------



## Pasadena1944

are y'all going shrimping this weekend?


----------



## flatsprowler

just a few pointers......irst dont drag too long in a small boat.  second make sure you have enough line to get the nets lead line dragging the bottom.....this kinda digs the shrimp up and makes them hop up into the net......make sure and use a lazy line attached to a loop just above the bag...this way you just pull in the lazy line when your done vs pulling in the whole net. and be sure and check the regs for sportsmans net sizes so you wont get fined........i wanta say your allowed five pounds a day....but that might be wrong. alo dont forget the beach front........this time of year if you can catch onditons right you might slay the big 9 12 white shrimp.....good luck!!


----------



## P

Pasadena1944 said:


> are y'all going shrimping this weekend?


not me the last 5 pups are getting picked up this weekend YEEHA:doowapsta


----------



## Poon Chaser

99.9% the bays are closed as 7/15. Gulf is open though november. I will be hitting the beach front again Monday. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasadena1944

flatsprowler said:


> just a few pointers......irst dont drag too long in a small boat.  second make sure you have enough line to get the nets lead line dragging the bottom.....this kinda digs the shrimp up and makes them hop up into the net......make sure and use a lazy line attached to a loop just above the bag...this way you just pull in the lazy line when your done vs pulling in the whole net. and be sure and check the regs for sportsmans net sizes so you wont get fined........i wanta say your allowed five pounds a day....but that might be wrong. alo dont forget the beach front........this time of year if you can catch onditons right you might slay the big 9 12 white shrimp.....good luck!!


I think it's 15 in the bays and 100 in open waters.....not going to look it up right now tho...


----------



## Poon Chaser

Pasadena1944 said:


> I think it's 15 in the bays and 100 in open waters.....not going to look it up right now tho...


That's correct but bay is closed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack's Pocket

**** Chaser said:


> Is it even possible? been looking at trawls to get some table shrimp when I can and there are many different sizes from 8' up to 16' or so.
> 
> Please educate a brother on whats up.
> 
> PM's are good if ya'll dont want to give away secrets but i am serious about it and i think its very doable.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> \m/


Dad did for years in Trinity and I did in the lower bay.
A lot of work is what's up . I finally put a pencil to it and started going to Hillman's.


----------



## P

You can still do 2 qts per person max 4 qts in the bay


----------



## Hooked

**** Chaser said:


> 99.9% the bays are closed as 7/15. Gulf is open though november. I will be hitting the beach front again Monday.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Thanks for that info PC. I hadn't checked regs for open dates but was getting all set to hit the bay next week. Will have to give thought to making the run to the beach front.

I hauled out the net earlier and it's still in great shape. Gonna add the tickler chain plus the line in front of the bag today so we'll be set.


----------



## bowedup

Beeen Dragging sportsman net for years for croaker and shrimp, net would be way better if you put the lines from your doors together with an eye and hook to boat with line and a pully,just as if you were pulling a skier. This way you can keep your net out side of the wheel wash of the boat. Real important when dragging in 10' or less water. 


Bozo said:


> We didn't get anywhere near that amount. But we did figure out what we were doing on the last pull we made and ended up with enough to stink a pot, about 10 lbs of 5/6 count after several pulls of only a couple or three shrimp each.


----------



## P

*had to go*

went for a couple hours this morn looks to clean to me I think I will pull every other flipper off and try it like that


----------



## Hooked

Nice haul. What area did you drag?


----------



## gigem87

I saw two bay boats working nets on the beachfront on east beach in Galveston this morning.


----------



## P

gigem87 said:


> I saw two bay boats working nets on the beachfront on east beach in Galveston this morning.


it wernt me I would if I knew it would pay off but that's a pretty good run for me . I did learn 2 things today watch out for the door flipping over and never leave any hard heads in the net they will knot it up bad


----------



## Wado

P said:


> it wernt me I would if I knew it would pay off but that's a pretty good run for me . I did learn 2 things today watch out for the door flipping over and never leave any hard heads in the net they will knot it up bad


I guess you are trying it in the bay, if you are look for muddy water those shrimp look clear and don't catch too good like that. Clear water plus white shrimp equal skinny drags. You might stick a lead in between each flipper in the wings of the net. Don't pile a bunch of weight in the middle or pull some flippers off like you said. I never liked seeing those opaque red shrimp in my try net, I like the dead looking white ones, they are easier to catch. Still did alright, the closest I got to shrimp today was at The Shrimporee here. Boy I hope I win that Transport Boat I bought tickets for.


----------



## Hooked

What are the flippers you mention? I think there was mention in a much earlier post but I don't recall the details. Will they help improve the way the net drags along the bottom or stir up the shrimp?? Thanks.


----------



## P

4" plywood disk helps keep the trash out like oysters


----------



## Pasadena1944

P said:


> went for a couple hours this morn looks to clean to me I think I will pull every other flipper off and try it like that


Nice...... Do you have any pictures of pulling the net and pulling it in? I enjoy this thread, I'm sort of house bound in this hot weather and it's nice to see something that I want to do...lol


----------



## P

*pic*

on the led line 2 1/2' to 3' apart


----------



## Hooked

Thanks P. 
I see those on the commercial trawls and was curious if I should be using them. A trip to Hillmans H/W is in order.


----------



## Hooked

*My Setup*

I'd like to get you guys comments on my setup. Attaching some pictures to hopefully get some good pointers.
First picture is the net spread out on the drive. Distance between the doors on the float line is 20'.
Second picture is a closeup of the two lines attached to the door. You'll notice the lead line is actually a chain line. They used 1/8" chain the entire length of the line. Don't know if this is going to get the job done or not. It also shows a closeup of the flipper discs I made this afternoon. Question here is how the heck do you secure the discs to the line? My thought is to either put a staple across the slot or drill a couples hole an secure with a zip tie. Also, since there are no leads to hold it in position should I zip tie them to the line or will the attach points of the net/chain be sufficient? Approximately 6" between attach points.
Third picture is just a closeup of the doors. They measure 30"x15".
Last picture is just showing the bridle setup. The small line is used to pull the shackle to one side or the other to pull the net it.
Fourth picture simply shows the bridle and shackle arrangement.
Last picture is a closeup of the center of the net showing the location of the tickler. It is laying approximately 18" is front of the lead line. Is this correct?

Also, I measured my tow lines. Based on earlier comments I may have a bit much. Each line is approximately 200'.......

Appreciate your comments/suggestions.


----------



## cane6656

Best to make a bridle connected to your transom on each side of your engine(a simple rope tied to whatever is available on the transom). On this bridle you'll install a pulley with both lines from your net connected to it. After your net is deployed this set up will make maneuvering possible. Without it it is very difficult to turn. Unless your cleats are right on the transom this too won't work.


----------



## Hooked

cane6656 said:


> Best to make a bridle connected to your transom on each side of your engine(a simple rope tied to whatever is available on the transom). On this bridle you'll install a pulley with both lines from your net connected to it. After your net is deployed this set up will make maneuvering possible. Without it it is very difficult to turn. Unless your cleats are right on the transom this too won't work.


Thanks Cane.... I guess I wasn't clear on the bridle picture but what you described is just how mine is set up. I attach the bridle ends using the latches onto tow eyes on either side of the transom.


----------



## Wado

*Message To "Hooked"*

I have never tried a sport net loop chained like that. I was a commercial shrimper for many years and loop chained big nets but rarely all the way across. I usually stopped about a third of the way. We did a thing called Texas Drop but it is different than solid loops. If you chunk that rig over and catch stingaree skeletons and other stuff that's buried a foot in the bottom you better whack that stuff off and lighten up. You said "they" had it rigged like that, ask "them" how it worked. From my experience I would be leery of dragging a net rigged like that any where near oysters. If it's 1/8 chain it may work. If a shrimp nets wings are on the bottom, the portion closest to the doors, then the middle is down therefore doesn't need as much weight. Just my two cents worth, good luck.


----------



## Hooked

Thanks Wado. Appreciate the insight. You've given me a LOT of confidence for dragging this thing. 
We'll find out Thursday morning how it works after adding the tickler and flippers. The few times we tried it back in 2002 we didn't catch much.
As for talking to 'them' about it, they no longer live around here but it 'appears' the net was made by someone who knew what they were doing -- well, maybe with the exception of the chain lead line. 
I'll post up a report Thursday evening.


----------



## Wado

First I have to admit not every thing I have tried with shrimp nets has worked. I had a dang good teacher or should say teachers. There's not too many other trades or crafts like us. Some of us prefer to stay to ourselves and a handful actually are very social. When I walked away from my boat that was it for me except for a little recreational fishing and shrimping. And lately I don't have the desire to do either. The net looks good stretched out in the pictures you just need to stick it in some thick shrimp. Here is another tip on white shrimp. Go for shallow water where you have some fresh water in flow and keep your eyes peeled towards the net at all times. When you got them walking the corkline you got them. I love to watch sea gulls pick them up and fly off.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman

My coworker does this all the time in East Matty. They catch a ton of shrimp. It's an old net they've had for 40 years they keep patching holes in.


----------



## Hooked

Assuming the wind stays down as forcast we are going to hit the beachfront early Thursday morning. If not, we'll be dragging along the San Leon shoreline. 
I sure hope we get to see the shrimp jumping and the gulls diving.:brew2:


----------



## Pasadena1944

Anyone going out this weekend?


----------



## Robalo Guy

Great thread. I saw some guys shrimping in W. Matagorda Bay a couple of weeks ago. They were shrimping in the Port Lavaca ship channel.


----------



## makoclay

Wado, thanks for your input. I started shrimping this past summer. We have made a few trips but have never really caught too many. I think we were going a bit too fast based on what I've read here. 

We had an old shrimper suggest that we should pull a box net. We didn't really understand what that is. Have you heard of these? 

He also told us that it is just difficult to have too much success with a small, sportsman net. Ours is a 20 footer. 

What are your thoughts about shrimping in the ICW? I have never done it because I was concerned about hanging up on debris that is in there. We have shrimped the Port Lavaca ship channel and in particular the slopes of the channel. We caught a lot of starfish so I think we were on bottom but we didn't get any shrimp in there either. 

We generally shrimp the shoreline in front of the ranch house between POC and Indianola. We've also tried the surf from depths of 4-20 feet.


----------



## Wado

I don't think you can legally drag the ICW where it is landlocked. I personally only mess around in shallow water with a sport rig because it doesn't have what it takes to work in deep water. They are just over sized try nets and you need to be in a lot of shrimp. From what I have heard there isn't a whole lot of shrimp in Matagorda or LaVaca Bay this year and they have been small. It doesn't surprise me if you don't catch much. I haven't messed with mine at all this year. I am pretty sure most sport rigs are box nets, that's the most common built. If you want a new net PM me and I will hook you up with a net builder here. I think I would stay away from the ICW and the ship channel you just don't have the equipment for it. You got to be a beachcomber.


----------



## Poon Chaser

makoclay said:


> Wado, thanks for your input. I started shrimping this past summer. We have made a few trips but have never really caught too many. I think we were going a bit too fast based on what I've read here.
> 
> We had an old shrimper suggest that we should pull a box net. We didn't really understand what that is. Have you heard of these?
> 
> He also told us that it is just difficult to have too much success with a small, sportsman net. Ours is a 20 footer.
> 
> What are your thoughts about shrimping in the ICW? I have never done it because I was concerned about hanging up on debris that is in there. We have shrimped the Port Lavaca ship channel and in particular the slopes of the channel. We caught a lot of starfish so I think we were on bottom but we didn't get any shrimp in there either.
> 
> We generally shrimp the shoreline in front of the ranch house between POC and Indianola. We've also tried the surf from depths of 4-20 feet.


Next year. Or the rest of this year, hit the beach front. I think the gulf is open until November. We had 2 good hauls close to beach in august and September. Big mamas.

It's easier for me there with a hard bottom and not a lot of trash. Just watch out for the commercial boats.


----------



## Pasadena1944

**** Chaser said:


> Next year. Or the rest of this year, hit the beach front. I think the gulf is open until November. * We had 2 good hauls close to beach in august and September. Big mamas.*
> 
> It's easier for me there with a hard bottom and not a lot of trash. Just watch out for the commercial boats.


Do you have any pictures that you can post for us house bound old people?...


----------



## Poon Chaser

Pasadena1944 said:


> Do you have any pictures that you can post for us house bound old people?...


Man... that was a phone or 2 ago. I may have some on my Facebook page. I'll check tonight.

We got over 50lbs one morning and around 20 another. All monster 8-10 size.

Had a game warden give me the skinny. I wish I had gone more but it's a 2 man job and won't try it alone again.


----------



## Pasadena1944

**** Chaser said:


> Man... that was a phone or 2 ago. I may have some on my Facebook page. I'll check tonight.
> 
> We got over 50lbs one morning and around 20 another. All monster 8-10 size.
> 
> Had a game warden give me the skinny. I wish I had gone more but it's a 2 man job and won't try it alone again.


Thanks...I enjoy reading y'alls post on the shrimping...I wish that I could get out and do it again but the heat zapps me bad...


----------



## P

well have the shrimp moved out of the marsh


----------



## Pasadena1944

**** Chaser did you find any pictures on your FB page?


----------



## Pelican Nest

If anyone is interested. I have 2 trawls to sell. I think 1 is 12 footer and the other a 16. In very good shape. I am no longer physically able to use. Had lots of fun dragging with the kids. Great memories.

The trawls are located in Sargent. Will sell both for $100.


----------



## pocjetty

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> I grew up fishing West Matagorda in the 1970s. I remember when a quart of live shrimp went to $8 my dad got a bait trawl. He used to have one in the 50s and knew what he was doing.
> We caught a lot of seabobs, cabbage heads, jellyfish, croakers, and always some shrimp. Was a lot of work and fun only the first few times. After that it was work.
> 
> We made a few decent hauls but memory serves the bait trawl limit was only a gallon per day, not ice chests full.
> 
> Have fun,
> RFA


 Around 1970 (Lord, I'm getting old) I remember going to Indianola and watching Ed Bell head out in an aluminum boat that seemed like about a 16 footer. I have vivid memories of him coming back with a couple of ice chests filled near enough to the top.

How big was the net? Don't remember.
How big were the ice chests? Not the 150 quart monsters we have now, but somewhere in the 50 quart size, I believe.
The engine on the boat? Probably in the 30-40 hp. range. Again, the big monsters we run today just weren't around.
Winch? Nope.
Partner? I never saw him take anyone else in the boat - although I always dreamed he would let me go with him. (Because what he obviously needed was a fish-crazy kid who talked like a magpie.)

Looking back, that old man was near 70 years old. He worked that trawl by himself, in a tiny boat by today's standards. But I can tell you that stories of ice chests full of shrimp are not impossible. One of my other vivid memories is driving up to the fish camp after dark, and seeing him sitting under that single open 100 watt bulb, heading those coolers of shrimp.

Ed Bell knew the bays in that area about as well as anyone ever has. Maybe he only got that much shrimp at certain times of the year - I'm sure I didn't pay as much attention to the less-successful trips. But I know it WAS possible to come in with ice chests of shrimp, because I saw it done on more than a few occasions.


----------



## Poon Chaser

Anyone doing any good this year? The gulf just opened. I know the bays have been slow with all the rain. 

I haven't been yet to the gulf. Anyone filling coolers?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## lowe18

The shrimps are there on the beach front! I was out thursday am from 7am till 11 am got my 100lb limit! 9-12 count whites. I'm having issues uploading pictures but will try again later. :bounce::walkingsm


----------



## lowe18

*pictures*

lets see if this works...


----------



## Poon Chaser

Awesome. Good job. I'm gonna Head out in morning

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

******


----------



## Poon Chaser

dbarham said:


> ******


Come again?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

**** Chaser said:


> Come again?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Awesome! !


----------



## Poon Chaser

Ha! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Its Catchy

lowe18 said:


> The shrimps are there on the beach front! I was out thursday am from 7am till 11 am got my 100lb limit! 9-12 count whites. I'm having issues uploading pictures but will try again later. :bounce::walkingsm


Lowe18,

Thats awesome were you pulling a shrimp trawl, using a cast net or seine?


----------



## Poon Chaser

I am using a 16' trawl










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Its Catchy

**** Chaser,

If you go post some pictures. I have several 20' shrimp trawls and i really need to get off my butt and get them in the water.


----------



## seabo

Mornings over
report


----------



## Poon Chaser

Didn't go. Stayed in the bay. The west in the wind was no bueno

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## kneekap

That is some messy work. Those doors can really bang up your boat when deploying and retrieving. It's a hoot catching your own shrimp if you don't mind the clean up work. Just hate it when pulling in a bunch of hardheads. Watch out for those loose crabs running all over the boat too!


----------



## Jerrym

Pretty much the same here, we used to shrimp the areas around San Luis Pass, I still have our net, bought a house West end of Galveston, but have not gotten it out yet. Make sure you tie off to the rear lifting eyes on the transom with a rope and pulley and then the lead rope to the boards, you will not be able to keep the boat straight without it. Get a big wash bucket to empty the net into to keep every thing contained when you empty the net. Stay out of the restricted area's. When I went to get a license the TP&W looked like a deer in the head light, they do not get many requests for personal trawl license anymore. Great thing to do in the afternoon, grab a beer and sit back.


----------



## ACC

Say Lowe18, how deep were you trolling when you picked up the shrimp?


----------



## Poon Chaser

As close to the beach as you can get your boat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## lowe18

**** Chaser is correct. I was anywhere from 2.5 to 4 ft of water! Started from stewart beach all the way down to the small jetties past the pleasure pier. Every 20-25 minutes i would pull anywhere from 100-130 shrimps! I'm dragging a 18 ft net around 3.6.-3.8 knts with my 200hp yammy 4 stroke at 2K RPM's. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## RobinBradbery

Anyone got a small trawl they want to sell? We have cash 7 won three nine six to five six fore six


----------



## RobinBradbery

Thanks everyone. I now have a nice 12 ft net heading my way. I knew I could count on you guys.


----------



## markbxr400

RobinBradbery said:


> Thanks everyone. I now have a nice 12 ft net heading my way. I knew I could count on you guys.


Perfect. I use one of Brunson's 12' trawl nets both for getting shrimp and croakers for bait. Not hard to do, and pays for itself ($360) reasonably fast.


----------



## Robalo Guy

Do you guys that pull small nets have a bib over the top? I have had difficulties catching them and an old salt told me it was very difficult to catch shrimp in a small net without a bib.


----------



## ACC

*What's a bib?*

What's a bib? My floatline is much shorter than my leadline so it preceeds my leadline by many feet.


----------



## markbxr400

Robalo Guy said:


> Do you guys that pull small nets have a bib over the top? I have had difficulties catching them and an old salt told me it was very difficult to catch shrimp in a small net without a bib.


No, but I'm not using mine to catch shrimp. I removed the tickler chain and run slightly faster to keep the net off the bottom. I'm using it to catch croakers for bait. However, Brunson does sell a balloon net with the hood on top for those wanting to catch more shrimp.


----------



## JavelinaRuss

Think this has trawler potential? New (to me) 20'6" alumacraft with a 90hp Yamaha. Don't know if they were skiing or shrimping!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeTee

So - when you have a net, where do you manage to catch croakers? Also as close to the beach as possible or in the bay system/bayous? 

Next question, what happens to the croaker in the winter time? 

Why cant i catch croaker with my cast net?


----------



## Pocketfisherman

GeeTee said:


> So - when you have a net, where do you manage to catch croakers? Also as close to the beach as possible or in the bay system/bayous?
> 
> Next question, what happens to the croaker in the winter time?
> 
> Why cant i catch croaker with my cast net?


1) There are no croaker where you are throwing.
or
2) You can't throw well
or
3) You are spooking them away before you throw.

Croaker aren't in really dense schools like mullet. They go deep where it is warmer in the winter. Try along grass edges over mud 3 feet or less, or along the muddy side of reefs (upcurrent) and use a steal approach. Put something out to attract them and let it work for 20-30 minutes beforehand. A weighted tupperware container with holes drilled in it filled with catfood kibble works. Crunch up some of the kibble first.


----------



## GeeTee

Pocketfisherman said:


> 1) There are no croaker where you are throwing.
> or
> 2) You can't throw well
> or
> 3) You are spooking them away before you throw.
> 
> Croaker aren't in really dense schools like mullet. They go deep where it is warmer in the winter. Try along grass edges over mud 3 feet or less, or along the muddy side of reefs (upcurrent) and use a steal approach. Put something out to attract them and let it work for 20-30 minutes beforehand. A weighted tupperware container with holes drilled in it filled with catfood kibble works. Crunch up some of the kibble first.


Funny guy!! Thanks, i`ll try a different approach!!


----------



## Poon Chaser

The gulf opens July 15th... this Friday. 

Who's dragging the beach?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## wpeschel

Bumping this up. Thanks for all the insight. I picked up a 20' trawl. Just needs a tickler chain and I should be set.


----------



## Yak a Tak

Always thought this would be fun. If anyone needs a second person I'm willing to do some heavy lifting. Lemme know.


----------



## Gofish2day

Reading all the posts it seems everything has been said. Tickler chain is a must. Rats love nets so place in plastic garbage can and seal. Red pepper works. The thing I wanted to point out it you can't pull from the very back of the boat. The boat will go sideways and will be hard to control. It will work for these big bays here in Texas though. Been there done that - I grew up outside of New Orleans where everyone had a shrimp trawl. You might find a better deal on a 16ft net since that is the sport size for Louisiana. It will also allow you to use the max size Texas trawl boards to open the net. Last, Bayous are much better to catch shrimp but there are no bayous here. You want find a place where the shrimp are migrating to the gulf. Go shrimping just before and on the moon phases. That is when they are on the move.
Hope this helped. Look at UTube and see where the nets are tied. About the middle of the boat.


----------

